# Zhane Brooks



## Smutley (Jun 11, 2015)

*(former) Friends of Ahuviya
Zhane Brooks*




Zhané (always with the accent) Brooks, aka Tara T. Brooks, is an obese transsexual racist with a confrontational attitude and a crippling internet addiction.  She originally came to our notice due to being the only person besides Michael Sandell to call Phil out in public, but a cursory look into her online history has brought much, much more to light.  To the surprise of no one, she turned 18 this year [archive] and just graduated highschool dropped out of school without getting her diploma, and expects that this will make people accept her opinions even more (because everyone is suffering from internalized ageism).  Her personal motto is "public school taught me that everyone respects the loudest person" [archive] and she will die trying to accomplish that.

According to Zhane, she is the center of the world.  As a fat black woman transsexual, she is the most oppressed of anyone and her ten to twenty facebook posts a day will make sure you are fully aware of that.  Anyone who isn't as black as she is [archive] doesn't know true oppression and can fuck themselves.  Anyone who posts pictures on the internet she doesn't like [archive] can fuck themselves.  Anyone who does not type an e with an accent is an awful person [archive] and should go fuck themselves.  She is constantly encouraged by Kinny Fear, aka Kelley Cyr, our dimwitted undercover agent, and is friends with Miranda Brooks Raven, aka William Radik, her white doppelganger that is in a polyamorous relationship with Rani Bakr (who is also dating Chloe Sagal).  If you're having trouble following this, it's understandable - Zhane is yet another in the long list of insane snowflakes who hang out on the west coast on Facebook and reject reality.

Zhane is incredibly predictable.  Anyone who tells her something she doesn't want to hear is a racist - especially the police [archive], who she hates at least as much as Phil does.  If they are of color, then they are internalized racists.  Anyone who does anything she doesn't like [archive] is bullied and internet-shamed [archive] into either "leaving", or rolling over to agree with her since her oppression level is much higher.  Anyone who is "too liberal" is a problem [archive] because that offends her.

Some of her other exciting beliefs:

Why is no one talking about misogynoir [archive] (antiblack sexism which white women can't feel).
Gaslighting isn't real but also don't correct her on her views because you're wrong all the time [archive]
Allies are still oppressors [archive] and deserve no breaks
English teachers don't know good english good and dont get pronouns neither [archive].
White women are even worse than men [archive], especially if they are feminists [archive].
Gallary:


Spoiler: antiblackness











Spoiler: racist cops











Spoiler: how to write her fake name











Spoiler: stop getting offended at my racism











Spoiler: fuck liberals











Spoiler: misogynoir











Spoiler: fuck whities (sorry not sorry)











Spoiler: mental retardation











Spoiler: I wasn't coddled!!!!!











Spoiler











Spoiler: plz make a tumblr


----------



## Zvantastika (Jun 11, 2015)

Smutley said:


> *(former) Friends of Ahuviya
> Zhane Brooks*
> View attachment 31592​
> Zhané (always with the accent) Brooks, aka Tara T. Brooks, is an obese transsexual racist with a confrontational attitude and a crippling internet addiction.  She originally came to our notice due to being the only person besides Michael Sandell to call Phil out in public, but a cursory look into her online history has brought much, much more to light.  To the surprise of no one, she turned 18 this year [archive] and just graduated highschool, and expects that this will make people accept her opinions even more (because everyone is suffering from internalized ageism).  Her personal motto is "public school taught me that everyone respects the loudest person" [archive] and she will die trying to accomplish that.
> ...


I'm not sure I'll be mentally able to digest all this in one sitting. Right when I thought this subject wasn't deep enough, bam, this happens.


----------



## Twrx (Jun 11, 2015)

Smutley said:


> *(former) Friends of Ahuviya
> Zhane Brooks*
> View attachment 31592​
> Zhané (always with the accent) Brooks, aka Tara T. Brooks, is an obese transsexual racist with a confrontational attitude and a crippling internet addiction.  She originally came to our notice due to being the only person besides Michael Sandell to call Phil out in public, but a cursory look into her online history has brought much, much more to light.  To the surprise of no one, she turned 18 this year [archive] and just graduated highschool, and expects that this will make people accept her opinions even more (because everyone is suffering from internalized ageism).  Her personal motto is "public school taught me that everyone respects the loudest person" [archive] and she will die trying to accomplish that.
> ...



So, when is Zane getting his own thread?


----------



## Cucky (Jun 11, 2015)

Smutley said:


> *(former) Friends of Ahuviya
> Zhane Brooks*
> View attachment 31592​
> Zhané (always with the accent) Brooks, aka Tara T. Brooks, is an obese transsexual racist with a confrontational attitude and a crippling internet addiction.  She originally came to our notice due to being the only person besides Michael Sandell to call Phil out in public, but a cursory look into her online history has brought much, much more to light.  To the surprise of no one, she turned 18 this year [archive] and just graduated highschool, and expects that this will make people accept her opinions even more (because everyone is suffering from internalized ageism).  Her personal motto is "public school taught me that everyone respects the loudest person" [archive] and she will die trying to accomplish that.
> ...



All crazy trannys are connected somehow, i'm not even surprised anymore.

OT: I'm surprised Phil is pro-palestine. That feels so 20 years ago. When was there even an intifada last? Couldn't he at least be pro-syria or pro-iran?


----------



## Pickle Pirate (Jun 11, 2015)

Smutley said:


> *(former) Friends of Ahuviya
> Zhane Brooks*
> View attachment 31592​
> Zhané (always with the accent) Brooks, aka Tara T. Brooks, is an obese transsexual racist with a confrontational attitude and a crippling internet addiction.  She originally came to our notice due to being the only person besides Michael Sandell to call Phil out in public, but a cursory look into her online history has brought much, much more to light.  To the surprise of no one, she turned 18 this year [archive] and just graduated highschool, and expects that this will make people accept her opinions even more (because everyone is suffering from internalized ageism).  Her personal motto is "public school taught me that everyone respects the loudest person" [archive] and she will die trying to accomplish that.
> ...


While I can appreciate and applaud Zhane for calling Phil out on his stupid shit, deep down I know that he's just another mouthy child who needs a boot squarely deposited up his backside.

Also, I do believe it's time for Zhane to get his own thread.


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 12, 2015)

"What annoys me? People who take too much pride in being liberal."

Translation: Believe exactly as I believe or you piss me off.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 12, 2015)

More like "even if you agree with me on everything, I'm still superior, because I'm me"


----------



## Hat (Jun 12, 2015)

Smutley said:


> To the surprise of no one, she turned 18 this year [archive] and just graduated highschool, and expects that this will make people accept her opinions even more (because everyone is suffering from internalized ageism). Her personal motto is "public school taught me that everyone respects the loudest person" [archive] and she will die trying to accomplish that.


_It_ will sure be one well-liked person come college.


----------



## EI 903 (Jun 12, 2015)

Zhañë actually gives ADF a run for his money when it comes to self-centeredness. That Facebook feed is a monument to self-importance and smug dismissal of the opinions of others.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2015)

Picklechu said:


> "What annoys me? People who take too much pride in being liberal."
> 
> Translation: Believe exactly as I believe or you piss me off.



People like this exist to be shit on.  Since they're going to be total assholes no matter how you treat them, you might as well treat them like shit.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 12, 2015)

Guess who shows up.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 12, 2015)

Just when you thought it was safe to go out on the internet, the amount of self centeredness is mindboggling


----------



## Andy27 (Jun 12, 2015)

This... woman really takes that SJW bullshit to the next level. "Misogynoir" had me laughing real hard.

The best part is the reaction from the whipped "allies" every time she comes up with some new excuse to _shit on the people who are supporting her cause_. Watching them trying to satisfy every one of her retarded whims like that accented "e" in her name simply because she is a black tranny in order to alleviate their own white/cis/straight guilt.... I guess having to apologize constantly to that bitch is a perfect punishment for all those SJW morons although they probably enjoy it more than Zhane herself.

No wonder ADF tries to pass as a "latinx", seeing how non-whites have so much power in these SJW cliques. Still, I'm suprised that this retard seems to be at least mildly popular, with some posts having 20+ likes while in comparison Manboobiya gets 4 or 5  even after he has tagged dozens of people. She might be more "legit" (actual tranny and black) but she seems even more toxic that ADF since she attacks people who bend over backwards to please her.


----------



## GREEDY FIREMAN (Jun 12, 2015)

So basically Tzáéíñ won the Oppression Lottery (Trans Womyn of Color) and is going crazy with all her Oppression Points.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 12, 2015)

I love that Zhane isn't even her real name. Neither is Tara. She's just a fat dude with a bright colored perm and her moms makeup being hated by all her old classmates for sperging in public. 

The only difference between her and Phil is I don't know her real name yet.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


>



Just pointing out that this enraged rant is from someone born with a dick who now claims to be female.

But any sympathy for someone else born something they don't think they are?  No sympathy at all!

Adam's Apple much, bitch?


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 12, 2015)

#payingattention


----------



## Smutley (Jun 12, 2015)

Either Zhane's previous facebook page was Zuck'd, or she pulled it down a day after she was discovered.  




But we still know her previous pseudonym was Tara T. Brooks.   We also know she's an absolute racist idiot.  If she spent as much time working out and studying as she did thinking about white people, she wouldn't be on her way to being a fat NEET staying in her parents home.




This one is like a greatest hits: consent hugs, repetition of placations, and the encouragement of delusions from someone who's only real fear should be a heart attack at 20.


Spoiler









Ahhh, The Internet Trannies battle cry: fuck you pay me


Spoiler









The only person in America to ever face racism is Zhane Brooks, a loudmouth who just graduated from a nice high school in a nice part of the country while living with her nice parents in a nice neighborhood.  But don't say that to her, she'll say she lives in "the ghetto" and experiences microracistaggressions 100 times a day by twice as many police as are actually on the force.


Spoiler


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2015)

Smutley said:


> The only person in America to ever face racism is Zhane Brooks, a loudmouth who just graduated from a nice high school in a nice part of the country while living with her nice parents in a nice neighborhood.  But don't say that to her, she'll say she lives in "the ghetto" and experiences microracistaggressions 100 times a day by twice as many police as are actually on the force.



Something about "microaggression."  The most important part of it is the "micro-" part.  Meaning small.  Really tiny.  A millionth of something, that's what it literally means.  Meaning too small for anyone in their right mind to give a shit about it.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 12, 2015)

#payingattention


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 12, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Something about "microaggression."  The most important part of it is the "micro-" part.  Meaning small.  Really tiny.  A millionth of something, that's what it literally means.  Meaning too small for anyone in their right mind to give a shit about it.



Lance Worth and Gabrielle Thompson better be black, sportin' those profile pics in front of Zhane.


Edit:  @AnOminous :  Meant to quote the @Smutley FB dump right above your post.  My bad.


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 12, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Something about "microaggression."  The most important part of it is the "micro-" part.  Meaning small.  Really tiny.  A millionth of something, that's what it literally means.  Meaning too small for anyone in their right mind to give a shit about it.


It basically means, from what I can tell, something that a normal person would not find offensive that a special snowflake does find offensive because it doesn't glorify them, give them asspats, or acknowledge them as the forever right, pretty pretty princess that they see themselves as. With one tumblrina, I distinctly recall seeing two different posts; one stated that making eye contact was a microaggression, while another said someone avoiding eye contact was a microagression.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 12, 2015)

Yawning Asperchu said:


> Lance Worth and Gabrielle Thompson better be black, sportin' those profile pics in front of Zhane.



lol of course they are
Lance Worth in a tanning bed





Gabrielle showing the size of the cock he had just taken


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 12, 2015)

Smutley said:


> lol of course they are
> Lance Worth in a tanning bed
> View attachment 31756
> 
> ...


Is Gabe a mutant? Look at those hands...


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 12, 2015)

Wonder what college she's going to. She'll probably fit right in with the SJW if she tones down her "MUH OPPRESHUN" schitck. She's middle class right? I wonder how she'd respond to meeting a black person who's from a poor family and really did grow up in a shitty environment. She'd probably try to discount their experiences and get slapped down.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jun 12, 2015)

I can't tell if that's a MTF or FTM.  I work and grew up with mostly black women and this person doesn't look any less feminine than some of them, plus the voice sounds like a black girl's.  It's got all the attitude of a ghetto black girl to go with it.

At the same time, I can also see a dude dressing up like a woman.  That would explain why there's the feminine-sounding name, and all the misogyny references.

What exactly is going on here? I'm so confused/amused.


----------



## ASU (Jun 12, 2015)

I really like this cow so far; The hair, the attitude, the being triggered by literally everything, the repeated calling out of Phil and "Latinxs". All this free entertainment and we haven't even been following them for a week. It's a great start and I can only hope the desire for asspats and the desire to "stick it to Whitey" bring them back to the internet oppression Olympics.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 12, 2015)

She's only 18, so she's still got the whole "I know everything" delusion that teenagers typically have. She may grow out of lolcowdom, or she may blossom fully into an insane SJW transfeminist.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 12, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> She's only 18, so she's still got the whole "I know everything" delusion that teenagers typically have. She may grow out of lolcowdom, or she may blossom fully into an insane SJW transfeminist.



True.  She has potential either way.  The fact she can see through ADF's shit and called him on the carpet for his bullshit does show signs for optimism.


----------



## Poor Choices (Jun 12, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> plus the voice sounds like a black girl's


I missed the audio part, hook a sperg up?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jun 12, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> I can't tell if that's a MTF or FTM.  I work and grew up with mostly black women and this person doesn't look any less feminine than some of them, plus the voice sounds like a black girl's.  It's got all the attitude of a ghetto black girl to go with it.
> 
> At the same time, I can also see a dude dressing up like a woman.  That would explain why there's the feminine-sounding name, and all the misogyny references.
> 
> What exactly is going on here? I'm so confused/amused.



I actually wonder if she's cis. There's probably some evidence from classmates or something to prove she's just another crazy tranny, but I wonder if she's not another tumblrina claiming trans status for oppression points.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sure how to embed a facebook video, so here's the link.  The "Got'em" is obviously a recording, but the voice before that sounds like a black girl.


edit: apparently it does it on it's own.  badass!


----------



## Poor Choices (Jun 12, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> Not sure how to embed a facebook video, so here's the link.  The "Got'em" is obviously a recording, but the voice before that sounds like a black girl.
> 
> 
> edit: apparently it does it on it's own.  badass!


Huh. Yeah that's a chick, apparently she's trying to claim to be a t-girl? Or is she a trans-man in which case she should shut her male privileged ass up.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 12, 2015)

Who wants to bet she's go completely nuclear if another black person told her to cut the crap ala Riley?


----------



## Rin (Jun 12, 2015)

Poor Choices said:


> Huh. Yeah that's a chick, apparently she's trying to claim to be a t-girl? Or is she a trans-man in which case she should shut her male privileged ass up.


She had one post where she was bitching to her teacher about how singular they is totally grammatically correct (which, to be fair, it's better than stupid fake pronouns).  Based on that and the butch haircut, I'm guessing she's female to made-up Tumblr gender, a la Kayla.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 12, 2015)

She's like Riley, only (possibly) actually trans.

Edit: Okay, she might not actually be trans, but a cis woman. So Riley and Kat's love child?


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 13, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Guess who shows up.



Uh, she does realize that a lot, if not most, African Americans have at least some traces of European ancestry, right? Like everyone now knows that Rachel Dolezal is full of shit but it isn't too far fetched to see blacks that look kinda white. Or does she hate light skinned black people too? 

Also I'm pretty sure most people are condemning her, whether it be black people or white allies. But you know, let's just keep chanting "white bitches" instead.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 13, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Or does she hate light skinned black people too?


Maybe other black/bi-racial girls teased her and rejected her from a paper bag party? It would be terrible if that actually happened, but she/he's sjw-based so I only assume it's something benign.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 13, 2015)

Nara said:


> She had one post where she was bitching to her teacher about how singular they is totally grammatically correct (which, to be fair, it's better than stupid fake pronouns).



It actually is.  It's been used that way even in relatively formal settings for hundreds of years.


----------



## Rin (Jun 13, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> It actually is.  It's been used that way even in relatively formal settings for hundreds of years.


Yeah, I don't disagree with her, but she had a really smug attitude about it.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 13, 2015)

Spoiler: triggered by TV



















Edit: another post.



Spoiler: ugggggggggggghhhhhh


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 13, 2015)

literally who



 

I love this Zhane Brooks character. She is the exact kind of person who would get massively triggered and chimp out if she ever discovered that she was being discussed here.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 13, 2015)

When I was a kid my mum made me read Frank Miller comics only and now I have whorephobia


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 13, 2015)

Reality will make you their bitch, Zhane.

Come at me, bro.

#Geese316


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 13, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> When I was a kid my mum made me read Frank Miller comics only and now I have whorephobia
> 
> View attachment 31911



Dis uppity beeyotch need pimp-slapped, yo.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 13, 2015)

Zhane never stops posting.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 13, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> When I was a kid my mum made me read Frank Miller comics only and now I have whorephobia
> 
> View attachment 31911




Adf pimped out zhane and kiwis made her our bitch


----------



## ChameleonBody (Jun 13, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Edit: another post.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ugggggggggggghhhhhh



"Colored people" is bad, unlike "people of color."

Unless Zhane is one of the few insane Tumblrites who dislikes that phrase as much as me. Which would be a slimmer of a saving grace, but I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 13, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> When I was a kid my mum made me read Frank Miller comics only and now I have whorephobia
> 
> View attachment 31911



I thought it was called Slut Shaming


wagglyplacebo said:


> Zhane never stops posting.



Lol, I love how here she subtly leaves out other "women of color" here like Latinas, Asian, Native American, etc.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 13, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Lol, I love how here she subtly leaves out other "women of color" here like Latinas, Asian, Native American, etc.



Are you crazy? You can't be racist against Asians.

Speaking of edges:



 

This thread is quickly going to overflow like Banana Wu's because she can't stop fucking posting. @Smutley fancy going cattle ranching among her "friends" here?


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Jun 13, 2015)

Zhane actually picks the right side in some fights (the NAACP thing, Phil lol) but always manages to come across as a whiny victimized brat either way.



Spoiler



I guess this is how the AJM board must've felt about Iconoclast.  You want to cheer them on, but they make it impossible by being huge hypocritical douchebags.


----------



## DuckbilledPlaty (Jun 13, 2015)

It was still fun to see Phil getting grilled from the sides. That bat-shit trannie will always have a special place in my heart for that. Shine on you cross-dressing diamond.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 13, 2015)

Someone just make this thread known to her already.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 13, 2015)

There's an Ozzy song that fits this special sperg perfectly. 

All aboard! ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 13, 2015)

I seriously can't imagine why anyone here would not want to see the insane, righteous retard fury that this woman will unleash upon finding this thread. Different wavelengths I guess.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 13, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I seriously can't imagine why anyone here would not want to see the insane, righteous exceptional individual fury that this woman will unleash upon finding this thread. Different wavelengths I guess.


I think we'd rather she discover the thread on her own. Weens make things less fun.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 13, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I seriously can't imagine why anyone here would not want to see the insane, righteous exceptional individual fury that this woman will unleash upon finding this thread. Different wavelengths I guess.


If you really want to do some extra sleuthing, might I suggest poking around The Loveshy Therapy section?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 13, 2015)

trombonista said:


> I think we'd rather she discover the thread on her own. Weens make things less fun.



Is it always a ween to push things along though? I mean, in my imagination, whoever informed her of the thread would do some with some cleverness and tact. But if it's a ween then it's a ween so I guess we'll just be waiting until she googles herself.

I'm just stoked for the inevitable rage and accusations of racism/sexism/misogynoirism/transwhateverism.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 13, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> I'm just stoked for the inevitable rage and accusations of racism/sexism/misogynoirism/transwhateverism.



Hell, I'm stoked to see what happens with Phil himself sees this all-new forum. He doesn't know yet, right?

EDIT: Polyautism. More importantly - KINNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY. The asspatters have found a new planet to orbit!!


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 13, 2015)

Polyps!

Am I doing it right?


----------



## sonichuis44 (Jun 13, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> Something about "microaggression."  The most important part of it is the "micro-" part.  Meaning small.  Really tiny.  A millionth of something, that's what it literally means.  Meaning too small for anyone in their right mind to give a shit about it.


There was a series of studies showing that small, repeated stressors could have as much an impact on a person's physical health over time as large, single-time ones. Tumblrinas turned it into "every time you call me a woman it triggers me and I lose 5 HP!" It's yet another example of SJWs twisting real concepts to fit their worldview.


Chan the Wizard said:


> I actually wonder if she's cis. There's probably some evidence from classmates or something to prove she's just another crazy tranny, but I wonder if she's not another tumblrina claiming trans status for oppression points.


Is there anywhere she actually comes out and says she's trans? I see a lot of bitching about transmysogyn(oir)y but no actual claims of the status.


TheMightyMonarch said:


> Uh, she does realize that a lot, if not most, African Americans have at least some traces of European ancestry, right? Like everyone now knows that Rachel Dolezal is full of shit but it isn't too far fetched to see blacks that look kinda white. Or does she hate light skinned black people too?
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure most people are condemning her, whether it be black people or white allies. But you know, let's just keep chanting "white bitches" instead.


You know that if there wasn't conclusive evidence that Rachel Dolezal was white Zhane would be ranting about how NOT ALL BLACK PEOPLE FIT YOUR PRECONCEIVED NOTIONS SHITLORDS



TheMightyMonarch said:


> I thought it was called Slut Shaming
> 
> 
> Lol, I love how here she subtly leaves out other "women of color" here like Latinas, Asian, Native American, etc.


Latinas are legally white (seriously, there was a court case and everything) so they don't face oppression. Everybody loves Asians and thinks they're super smart, so they don't experience oppression. Native Americans... Um... Something something, our ancestors were led here in chains, so black people are still more oppressed.


F. Hausdorff said:


> Are you crazy? You can't be racist against Asians.
> 
> Speaking of edges:
> 
> ...



Wow, so SJWs hate Jezebel too? Maybe we can find common ground after all


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 13, 2015)

They only hate Jezebel because most of the writers are white, not because of the misandrist bullshit.


----------



## Positron (Jun 14, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> True.  She has potential either way.  The fact she can see through ADF's shit and called him on the carpet for his bullshit does show signs for optimism.


Now I see it, it was less a honest callout motivated by common sense, than a move in the game of Oppression Olympics: Philip is stealing the thunder of "Zhane" and he/she wouldn't have it.



F. Hausdorff said:


> View attachment 31955



Why do people keep saying "trans"?  Transylvanians?  Transposons? Trans-Neptunian Objects?


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 14, 2015)

I love it when well-off black/mixed kids try to shoehorn AAVE into their posts as much as possible in an attempt to sound hood or something. Bitch please, you're about as hood as the basic white girls you so despise.

I wonder if her parents know about their kid being such a nasty twat online?


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 14, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/poly-jpg.31955/


Zhane: Maffs is hard yo.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 14, 2015)

Translation: "shut the fuck up and listen to _me_"






Even with all the lying that was done this still isn't "blackface".


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 14, 2015)

Why do I get the feeling that she's gonna be ranting about Dolezal for the weeks on end when everyone else has moved on to more relevant news?


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 14, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Why do I get the feeling that she's gonna be ranting about Dolezal for the weeks on end when everyone else has moved on to more relevant news?


Because #OnlyBlackPeopleMatter in the nuthouse that is the world of this all knowing kid.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 14, 2015)

Wonder how she'd react to a white person with severe disadvantages? Like if they were poor, or had a debilitating condition?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 14, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Wonder how she'd react to a white person



*OPPRESSOR!!!*


----------



## Tookie (Jun 14, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Wonder how she'd react to a white person with severe disadvantages? Like if they were poor, or had a debilitating condition?


fuck u yt


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 14, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Wonder how she'd react to a white person with severe disadvantages? Like if they were poor, or had a debilitating condition?


I imagine it would sound like this : "Yt shitlords trying to take prescious oppression points from the people of color who clearly have it worse off here and now than any group of people ever, and you're a yt shitlord oppressor for asking."

Edited as always cause I no spell good on tablet.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 14, 2015)

Like she'd even acknowledge white people who are worse off than her.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 15, 2015)

No mention of trans people: TRANSMISOGYNY
Mention of trans people: TRANSMISOGYNY


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't wait for the inevitable invasion of Kiwi Farms from her and then she calls everyone who has posted in this thread whitey


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 16, 2015)

From the Jin thread:






Apparently Zhane prefers they/them pronouns. This increases the likelihood of Mx. Brooks being a cis woman from 50% to 95% (like ADF and his asspatters know any genuine nonbinary people).


----------



## nad7155 (Jun 16, 2015)

She/He is a racist.

Plain and simple.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 17, 2015)

It's official: Zhane is not only a racist fuck, but she also wants some kind of negroid master race to emotionally enslave anyone who has skin lighter than her.  Take notice of the ignorant asspatters sucking up to her with their slave songs #PayingAttention


----------



## Positron (Jun 17, 2015)

It's a consolation that this piece of shit will never have children.


----------



## Null (Jun 17, 2015)

Positron said:


> It's a consolation that this piece of shit will never have children.


that feel when trannies can't reproduce a second generation of tumblr

now just remember to vote conservative so the queers can't adopt either


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 17, 2015)

Smutley said:


> It's official: Zhane is not only a racist fuck, but she also wants some kind of negroid master race to emotionally enslave anyone who has skin lighter than her.  Take notice of the ignorant asspatters sucking up to her with their slave songs #PayingAttention
> View attachment 32734


Zhane has a dream... Where children will be judged by the color of their skin and not the content of their character....


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 17, 2015)

Smutley said:


> It's official: Zhane is not only a racist fuck, but she also wants some kind of negroid master race to emotionally enslave anyone who has skin lighter than her.  Take notice of the ignorant asspatters sucking up to her with their slave songs #PayingAttention
> View attachment 32734



#NotGivingAShit


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if she's this vocal in real life. If she is, she must have gotten the crap kicked out of her a few times, which I'm sure only added to her persecution complex.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jun 17, 2015)

He strikes me as the type of racist that mutters under his breath at people when they leave the area but will not say it to anyone's face.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 17, 2015)

It seems as if our friendly racist Tara T. Brooks has bailed on her facebook or gotten zuck'd.  I don't really understand how Facebook works in this regard, but all I know is she's gone, and there's a 300lbs hole in my heart was briefly zuck'd but she's back now. 

We still have her twitter, where we can get all the same idiocy condensed down to 140 characters or less.





Ha ha, treating people with respect _is _a cop out!


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 17, 2015)

I honestly feel bad for people like Zhane. If you're looking for a reason to hate someone, you'll always find one, and ultimately people like this act the way they do not because they are "oppressed" but because they hate themselves. Phil is like this too, obviously, but I find that he's too dumb to be aware of  this. Zhane still seems to have some brain cells left but she spends them all on lashing out and despising everyone.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jun 17, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> I honestly feel bad for people like Zhane. If you're looking for a reason to hate someone, you'll always find one, and ultimately people like this act the way they do not because they are "oppressed" but because they hate themselves. Phil is like this too, obviously, but I find that he's too dumb to be aware of  this. Zhane still seems to have some brain cells left but she spends them all on lashing out and despising everyone.



Given her age, I'll chalk it up to being a teenager. Phil's in his late 20s, so he doesn't have an excuse.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 18, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Ahhh, The Internet Trannies battle cry: fuck you pay me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Why do all these brats ask for people's money? I'm not going to pay you to be an asshole.


----------



## ASU (Jun 18, 2015)

Lunete said:


> Why do all these brats ask for people's money? I'm not going to pay you to be an asshole.



It works for all those "Angry" game reviewers. Why wouldn't it work for SocJ? I think it's shit, but I mean, that's kind of how our media-driven culture is right now; shit.


----------



## Big Nasty (Jun 18, 2015)

Lunete said:


> Why do all these brats ask for people's money? I'm not going to pay you to be an asshole.


That trick has probably always worked with their parents, so they figure it will work with people in general.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 18, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> I honestly feel bad for people like Zhane. *If you're looking for a reason to hate someone, you'll always find one*, and ultimately people like this act the way they do not because they are "oppressed" but because they hate themselves. Phil is like this too, obviously, but I find that he's too dumb to be aware of  this. Zhane still seems to have some brain cells left but she spends them all on lashing out and despising everyone.



Like Akon?




Ahhh, if only.  If only




Stop talking about someone else and START TALKING ABOUT MEEEE


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Ahhh, if only.  If only
> View attachment 32883


So, it's wrong for the media to ignore blacks dying from violence because #BlackLivesMatter, but it's also wrong to talk about it because the idea shouldn't be controversial?  *Which is it, Zhane?
*
Oh, hey, here's a nice compromise:  let's discuss how, when black people die violent deaths, the overwheamling majority of those deaths are caused by another black person.  AAaaannnnddd... go!


----------



## Smutley (Jun 18, 2015)

37 minutes later





Spoiler: Photos and Kinny Appearance











12 minutes later


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 18, 2015)

I want to combat the unfair treatment of Blacks in the media. I know, I'll start a Twitter slapfight!


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 18, 2015)

Zhane seems to think repeating whatever she just said, using fewer words, constitutes an actual argument.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 18, 2015)

Smutley said:


> View attachment 32903


I so want to see Zhane start a fight with the SlutHaters. They're already calling him an incel that went ER, and considering many of them are also transphobic, loud, racist assholes... It would be amazing~


----------



## Smutley (Jun 18, 2015)

CW: r*pe - but the 9 people gunned down in church, that's totally cool


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 18, 2015)

This bitch needs a reality check like yesterday


----------



## Smutley (Jun 18, 2015)

For the record - calling Zhane out on being a racist resulted in her setting her entire twitter to private AND blocking me.  What you can't see is where she called me a cracker before I dropped a truth bomb on her nappy head.


Spoiler


----------



## Rin (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm pretty sure "stay in your lane" is what's known as _basic driving advice.  _


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 18, 2015)

Everyone who complains about "appropriation of AAVE" needs to read this Wikipedia page.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it me or is the whole #payingattention thing really fucking obnoxious? The posts are pure racism, then you get some moron offering ass pats and it just seems to compound it.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 19, 2015)

Deadpool said:


> Is it me or is the whole #payingattention thing really fucking obnoxious? The posts are pure racism, then you get some moron offering ass pats and it just seems to compound it.


It really does come off as patronizing, but they don't seem to realize that.

One year I went to a workers safety conference and there was a panel on aboriginal minorities and their struggles... I felt so ashamed and angry at the end of it because the rest of my classmates started treating me differently. Just like I was a delicate flower and they were ashamed of their whiteness oppressing me... Thankfully, things like that fade away and taper off over time, but still. It's like people don't even see you as a person in the extreme opposite of a racist would. No one should be held on a pedestal.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 19, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> It really does come off as patronizing, but they don't seem to realize that.
> 
> One year I went to a workers safety conference and there was a panel on aboriginal minorities and their struggles... I felt so ashamed and angry at the end of it because the rest of my classmates started treating me differently. Just like I was a delicate flower and they were ashamed of their whiteness oppressing me... Thankfully, things like that fade away and taper off over time, but still. It's like people don't even see you as a person in the extreme opposite of a racist would. No one should be held on a pedestal.


Maybe I'm showing my age, but I thought the right thing was to treat people as equals. The way you'd like to be treated no matter what race they were. The problem was supposed to be when people refused to treat others as equals. Now it seems like people want superior treatment and deferment, and consider the problem being not getting it.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 19, 2015)

Deadpool said:


> Maybe I'm showing my age, but I thought the right thing was to treat people as equals. The way you'd like to be treated no matter what race they were. The problem was supposed to be when people refused to treat others as equals. Now it seems like people want superior treatment and deferment, and consider the problem being not getting it.


You are correct. The problem is all these snowflakes have been treated with silk gloves their entire lives and haven't had a nice dose of reality yet.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 19, 2015)

Zhane has been posting like nuts all of last night.  When you don't have a job, aren't in school, live at home, and your entire life revolves around bitching, that isn't all that uncommon.  Zhane does have a seperate account that she not only uses, but cross-posts from.  I'm only going to supply the first one I see because they're all exactly same: I'm the best, fuck white people, being considerate means white people are winning, blah blah blah.  Phil has been sharing posts from the other account, either because he doesn't recognize it's the same black person or he's forgotten they had a brief feud. 

lol, like she could ever get a job.





I'm seriously astounded by the narcasicm of the facebook generation.  "Tell me so I can unfollow you" is some of the most passive aggressive shit I have read.  Why does she think she's so important this would cow anyone?  Or that people would say, "Oh no Big Daddy V wants to kill white people not have a discussion about gun control she's soo right I've changed my mind and will never talk about it again!"




I guess she doesn't like L&O because Ice T is effectively a house negro




$10 says her parents told her to shut the fuck up and stop bothering them.  THAT IS LITERALLY VIOLENCE




Okay.  Then fucking leave.  God damn. 




I officially hate #payingattention.  It's nothing more than screaming "AMEN!" before the snake handling begins


----------



## Andy27 (Jun 19, 2015)

Deadpool said:


> Is it me or is the whole #payingattention thing really fucking obnoxious? The posts are pure racism, then you get some moron offering ass pats and it just seems to compound it.



I honestly think that it's a way for white cis scu - I mean allies to offer their asspats more quickly since they can pretty much post #payingattention to any whine by the oppressed snowflakes without really bothering to read and understand their complaint. 

It's not like they are going to disagree with a minority anyway and they have to fill the daily "Look at me! I'm such a great progressive ally to minorities!" quota so now they can hastily post #payingattention to multiple rants without having to pay any actual attention or come up with a relevant reply.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jun 19, 2015)

Shout out to Smutley for the Big Daddy V reference. 

But seriously. I'm still fairly young (mid twenties) and this shit makes me feel fucking ancient. Kids these days...


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 19, 2015)

Deadpool said:


> Maybe I'm showing my age, but I thought the right thing was to treat people as equals.



Well, one lesson to learn from the failures of racism is that hating people based on their race is a bad idea.

But that's not the SJW way.  They think white supremacists are only wrong because they hate the wrong people.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 19, 2015)

*I FUCKING HATE IT WHEN NONBLACK PEOPLE GIVE AN OPINION* but if they asspat me and give me money then it's alright


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 19, 2015)

#payingattention is actually brilliant. It's like when someone is telling you a story you don't give a shit about so you have to give fake little chuckles or whatever just to not seem like an asshole. Well the SJWs get to pretend like they aren't totally ignoring what the Zhane's of the world are saying by just saying #payingattention and getting on with their day.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Jun 19, 2015)

You know, this is a little bit off topic but the cops kill and harass plenty of white people too, it's just not nearly as fun for the media to report on some white dude in a trailer park getting shot for acting loony.

The cops aren't racist per-say, it's that the cops will fuck with anyone that they think is poor to do shit about it.

The difference between how cops treated me when I was a shabby looking dude driving a piece of shit car and a well dressed dude driving a BMW is insane.

I never actually got arrested because I'm educated and well spoken and know my rights but I used to get pulled over about once a week, detained, searched, and treated like absolute scum.  Whereas now it's all "yes sir" "no sir" "thank you Mr. Pickle" if they even bother interacting with me at all, which they hardly ever do.

All this "us and them" race baiting is doing is keeping the people divided and SJWs are buying it hook line and sinker.


----------



## ASU (Jun 19, 2015)

In all of this persons avatars they somehow manage to make themselves look like a sullen Jabba the Hutt. It's the facial expression and angle, I think.


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 20, 2015)

Andy27 said:


> I honestly think that it's a way for white cis scu - I mean allies to offer their asspats more quickly since they can pretty much post #payingattention to any whine by the oppressed snowflakes without really bothering to read and understand their complaint.
> 
> It's not like they are going to disagree with a minority anyway and they have to fill the daily "Look at me! I'm such a great progressive ally to minorities!" quota so now they can hastily post #payingattention to multiple rants without having to pay any actual attention or come up with a relevant reply.


Plus, if they reply with anything more than "#payingattention," they receive a "SHUT UP YT FUCK U!!!1!1" and a block, meaning that they feel bad about themselves and have one less ass to pat.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 20, 2015)

Holy shit at (1)
10/10 would kek again. Bet he thinks _Blazing Saddles_ is racist, too. Oh sorry! I'm being "ableist" for assuming that a person has two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## Baryon Jones (Jun 20, 2015)

Crikey said:


> All crazy trannys are connected somehow, i'm not even surprised anymore.


6 degrees of echo chambered frothing insanity.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 20, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Holy shit at (1)
> 10/10 would kek again. Bet he thinks _Blazing Saddles_ is racist, too. Oh sorry! I'm being "ableist" for assuming that a person has two brain cells to rub together.
> 
> View attachment 33256



"How the fuck am I suppose to know you're being satirical, if you're white and I don't trust your kind"

That's like... the very definition of racism.

Found a little bit more on our favorite marshmallow.  All this time I've assumed she was trannsexual but it doesn't appear to be the case.  She's just a genderqueer loudmouth.  She lives near Reading, Pennsylvania and according to this news article [archive] she was quoted in, has the name Zhane Tara Brooks.  

She has contributed articles [archive] to the same site as well, discussing (what else?) racism though she goes on to admit in the opening 


> I don't feel discriminated against; however, I do feel like my peers and the people I end up being surrounded by think that I should have to act, be or think a certain way due to the color of my skin.



Zhane was also a cutter [archive], because why not?  She's tumblr-incarnate so might as well tick off all the boxes.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Holy shit at (1)
> 10/10 would kek again. Bet he thinks _Blazing Saddles_ is racist, too. Oh sorry! I'm being "ableist" for assuming that a person has two brain cells to rub together.
> 
> View attachment 33256



"There is nothing humorous when it comes to antiblack racism."

I post this sketch by notorious white racist Dave Chappelle to prove that it isn't funny.






Of course, nothing is funny when you're a retarded, humorless autist like Zhane Brooks.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm trans but I've always been a bit confused about what the fuck genderqueer is supposed to be. Is that where you decide your gender on a day to day basis or what?


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 20, 2015)

Genderqueer is supposed to be neither male nor female. It's also known as nonbinary.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 20, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Genderqueer is supposed to be neither male nor female. It's also known as nonbinary.



Special snowflake syndrome. Got it.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 20, 2015)

[Content: A screen capture of an internet slactivist yelling threats of violence at an entire race for attention]








lol, she's calling out Phil again


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Jun 20, 2015)

Smutley said:


> $10 says her parents told her to shut the fuck up and stop bothering them.  THAT IS LITERALLY VIOLENCE
> View attachment 33058


Every little thing is an "act of violence" to these people.  You'd think they'd be living in Streets of Rage they're assaulted so much.


----------



## ASU (Jun 20, 2015)

Holy shit. MLK is now a house nigger... to black people?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 20, 2015)

TRIGGERED




Zhane is parody come to life.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 20, 2015)

Dylan Roof is literally murdering her, am I right


----------



## that1guy (Jun 20, 2015)

#prayingforattention


----------



## The Dude (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow...fuck this racist cooze. She talks big safe in her home, but you know she's chicken shit in person. Fuck these black supremecists.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 20, 2015)

uh oh, going the ADF route.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jun 20, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> uh oh, going the ADF route.



No, just decided she wasn't black enough already.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 20, 2015)

ASU said:


> Holy shit. MLK is now a house nigger... to black people?



MLK was always an uncle tom according to ghetto blacks and angry sjws because he was an highly educated man who advocated for hard work and peaceful resistance instead of mindless violence.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 20, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> TRIGGERED
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, she does realize that "POC" can be just as big of assholes as white people can, right? The fact that she paints nonwhites (Although she probably means just black people. She clearly doesn't give a fuck about Asians, Latinos, etc) as perfect angels is pretty condescending and insulting towards them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 20, 2015)

Ruin said:


> MLK was always an uncle tom according to ghetto blacks and angry sjws because he was an highly educated man who advocated for hard work and peaceful resistance instead of mindless violence.



I forgot, black people being violent, ignorant thugs isn't a dehumanizing, evil stereotype used by white racists to degrade them.

It's what they've got to be to not be called "not black enough" or an "Oreo."


----------



## The Dude (Jun 20, 2015)

So if Zhané finds this thread and chimps out can I be the first one to say "uh-oh guys, the jig is up"?


----------



## Randall Fragg (Jun 20, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> uh oh, going the ADF route.







Brothers and Cis-ters of the KKKiwis! Oh Brutherz, we r all gethered hre 2 perzerve are hollowd cultr an gamin from enntrusion...eenclusion...n dieluton, of coler, of cread, and of our Old Tyme Religion! We ahm 2 poll evil up by da ruts be4 it cocks out da flowa of r culture n hertage. N r wimmin! Letz not forgit dos sped chicks y'all. Luuking 2 uz for protection from niggo, from fags, from tranniez, and from all dem smert azz types who done say we come decendid from munkies. Datz not my culture n heritage, da yo cultarl n hertage? So, like, we gonna hang uz a nigra dyke faggot.  #KKKIWIS #pronkmastertyce #killdakykeskoonznkatholiks #racwurnow #KILLZHANE2STARTRACEWAR #summaslam #fukdenver #gaysrfuckedup #aroundblacksneverrelax


----------



## Ruin (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Poor Choices (Jun 20, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> uh oh, going the ADF route.


----------



## Baryon Jones (Jun 21, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> uh oh, going the ADF route.


About three or six years too late on this protest gesture.

And I feel sure that its not a cause Zhæne cares for.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jun 21, 2015)

TheProdigalStunna said:


> Every little thing is an "act of violence" to these people.  You'd think they'd be living in Streets of Rage they're assaulted so much.



So when you're friends with someone like Zhané, stick to safe, nontriggering topics like food. Hey, Pizza Hut has thi--



 

...Ffffffffuuuu...


----------



## ASU (Jun 21, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> So when you're friends with someone like Zhané, stick to safe, nontriggering topics like food. Hey, Pizza Hut has thi--
> 
> View attachment 33374
> 
> ...Ffffffffuuuu...



I bet if someone made Zhane realize the human face is just a random assortment of symmetrical holes (eyes, nose, mouth, ears) she'd flip shit.


----------



## Baryon Jones (Jun 21, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> So when you're friends with someone like Zhané, stick to safe, nontriggering topics like food. Hey, Pizza Hut has thi--
> 
> View attachment 33374
> 
> ...Ffffffffuuuu...


Has pizza hut been busted for miscegenation? They should be, that's supposed to be a family restaurant.


----------



## Positron (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> She's just a genderqueer loudmouth.


So just a dumb woman, right?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 21, 2015)

You know what's the best way to heal the deep racial wounds caused by the recent massacre? _Massacre them right back_.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 21, 2015)

EDIT: Zhane's Facebook page has been either deleted or zucker'd.




EDIT 2: it's back again


----------



## Smutley (Jun 21, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> EDIT: Zhane's Facebook page has been either deleted or zucker'd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh, to be 19 and stupid again.  I'm pretty sure the hills I picked to die on were a little bit more important than doubling down on public hate speech though.




edit: uh oh!  Looks like she deleted all but two of them.  Guess she wants to make a scene (only only for like 2 minutes) before self-censoring and hoping nothing bad happens

double edit: lol oh nooo... looks like she deleted them all!  She sure showed all the white people by saying racist things then hiding them all so she doesn't get in trouble for it.

triple edit: 


Facebook doesn't like people having multiple accounts, do they?


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> triple edit: View attachment 33404
> Facebook doesn't like people having multiple accounts, do they?


No. No they do not.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 21, 2015)

I want her to find this thread so bad


----------



## Smutley (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's a little more info on Zhane I've dredged up - including _the school district telling her to shut the fuck up_






She attended a school in Reading, Pennsylvania and hates all them whities who gave her bad grades and wouldn't let her yell racist things.

Oh.  OH YES.  Is this her?  I think we might have a winner.
http://www2.readingeagle.com/article.aspx?id=180046 [archive]


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Oh.  OH YES.  Is this her?  I think we might have a winner.
> http://www2.readingeagle.com/article.aspx?id=180046 [archive]



Nice fedora bucket hat.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 21, 2015)

CatParty said:


> I want her to find this thread so bad



Are you suggesting that someone ought to hasten the process along? 



Smutley said:


> She attended a school in Reading, Pennsylvania and hates all them whities who gave her bad grades and wouldn't let her yell racist things.



Fucking kek. If only you were able to find some context to this (although I suspect your conjecture is not exactly a long shot).


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 21, 2015)

This chick is only making it more and more obvious that stolen presents aside, she's never been a victim of serious hardship and certainly hasn't personally dealt with any notable racism against her. 

Her family look like the kind of people who'd be seriously disappointed if they knew about the shit she does online. I wonder if she's the shitty family disappointment the same way Phil is?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2015)

Android raptor said:


> This chick is only making it more and more obvious that stolen presents aside, she's never been a victim of serious hardship and certainly hasn't personally dealt with any notable racism against her.



You could even say she comes from a. . .wait for it. . .privileged background.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 21, 2015)

Uh oh, someone's a bit salty


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 21, 2015)

Yep, not wanting to post about a horrifying hate crime is totally just because we're all evil racists. Totally has nothing to do with the fact that some of us find it upsetting enough to start affecting our mental health and thus are trying to focus on uplifting things for the sake of sanity. 

Also, is that a wiff of daddy issues I'm smelling? She and Phil really do have more in common than she'd like to admit 

I bet she resents her dad because he doesn't put up with her bullshit.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Uh oh, someone's a bit salty
> View attachment 33424



White people say something about the SC shooting:  SHUT UP WHITE PEOPLE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO HAVE AN OPINION YOU WHITE DEMONS!

White people don't say anything about SC shooting:  OMG HURR DURR WHITE SILENCE

I pity anyone trying to be an actual friend of this nutcase.


----------



## Lunete (Jun 21, 2015)

Android raptor said:


> Her family look like the kind of people who'd be seriously disappointed if they knew about the shit she does online. I wonder if she's the shitty family disappointment the same way Phil is?


I'm sure she is. Her mom looks like a hard working and responsible person.


----------



## XH 502 (Jun 21, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> White people say something about the SC shooting:  SHUT UP WHITE PEOPLE YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO HAVE AN OPINION YOU WHITE DEMONS!
> 
> White people don't say anything about SC shooting:  OMG HURR DURR WHITE SILENCE
> 
> I pity anyone trying to be an actual friend of this nutcase.



Zhane has no friends, she's just one of the rarest cards in the oppression deck. She's a *collectable*, nothing more, and that would be kind of sad if she wasn't so content to milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 21, 2015)

How sad is it there are people that feel so guilty about their own race, they asspat people for being racist against them? It seems most of Zhane's  posts have some dumb white person #payingattention or talking about how inspired it made them. Usually only to have Zhane bad mouth them even more. What causes this sort of self loathing? Also Zhane is racist, and I would not have sex with her.


Edit-spelling


----------



## The Dude (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Uh oh, someone's a bit salty
> View attachment 33424



Look at this smug, self-righteous, self-centered bitch. Trust me, you aren't important enough for people to give a shit if you unfriend them.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 21, 2015)

Deadpool said:


> How sad is it there are people that feel so guilty about their own race, they asspat people for being racist against them? It seems most of Zhane's  posts have some dumb white person #payingattention or talking about how inspired it made them. Usually only to have Zhane bad mouth them even more. What causes this sort of self loathing? Also Zhane is racist, and I would not have sex with her.



Just like how Zhane thinks that howling on the Internet will improve the state of race relations in the US, these white people imagine that acting "guilty" and #payingattention will likewise solve systemic inequality. 

i.e. they're fucking stupid


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 21, 2015)

A third Facebook account or she changed the name of her Tara one and deleted everything in it.


----------



## yasscat (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm so glad they have a thread on them. I'm facebook friends with them, and I've considered starting a thread on them many a time. Glad someone else beat me to it.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 21, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> A third Facebook account or she changed the name of her Tara one and deleted everything in it.



The "tara.t.brooks" account is the alt she's had, she just changed names to make it harder to find if I had to make a bet.  Her other account looks totally zuck'd, and I think this account got it too because you can't even add her as a friend?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jun 21, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> I'm so glad they have a thread on them. I'm facebook friends with them, and I've considered starting a thread on them many a time. Glad someone else beat me to it.


Do you have any personal stories or anything like that that you could share with us? We'd really appreciate it of course.


----------



## yasscat (Jun 21, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Do you have any personal stories or anything like that that you could share with us? We'd really appreciate it of course.


So, so many. I'll give more thorough reply/ies when I'm not on mobile (and typing isn't a pain in the ass).



Smutley said:


> The "tara.t.brooks" account is the alt she's had, she just changed names to make it harder to find if I had to make a bet.  Her other account looks totally zuck'd, and I think this account got it too because you can't even add her as a friend?


Other account got a 24 hour ban. She completely locked down the Brooks Brooks one and posted a super whiney status about it. Can post screen caps when I'm not on mobile anymore.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 21, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> Other account got a 24 hour ban. She completely locked down the Brooks Brooks one and posted a super whiney status about it. Can post screen caps when I'm not on mobile anymore.
> 
> (Sorry for double posting!)



Any caps you have will be killer but don't leak anything that might get you compromised just for the sake of content.  Patience is a virtue, even for Kiwis!

You've completely made my night, by the way.  I'm pumped for more Zhane!


----------



## yasscat (Jun 21, 2015)

Spoiler: huge fucking images, sorry about that















We're in a group for intersectional feminists together. (I guess you could call me a SJW, but I'd like to think I'm not insane.) They like to rail on about how white passing POC (which I am one) aren't actually POC and never face racism ever ever ever under any circumstances. They allowed one of their friends to legitimately, actually harass me because I dared disagree with them and back myself up.

(Tried to hide my power level as much as possible, sorry.)


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Jun 21, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> You know what's the best way to heal the deep racial wounds caused by the recent massacre? _Massacre them right back_.
> 
> View attachment 33388


it's funny, because in that pic Malcolm X wasn't defending himself from crackas.  He was defending himself from the Nation of Islam, an organization with which he broke off because he no longer believed all white people to be the devil, among other reasons.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 21, 2015)

The fucking salt is wonderful.  I like how she "brought her other account down" though, you know, like it was her choice, and not the decision of Lord Zuckerburg.

Though Zhane, if you're reading this, I want you to know we found you because of Ahuviya Harel.  Ahuviya is a white male pretending to be Hispanic and he threw you to us to try and take the heat off himself.

Just thought you should know that.


----------



## XH 502 (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> The fucking salt is wonderful.  I like how she "brought her other account down" though, you know, like it was her choice, and not the decision of Lord Zuckerburg.
> 
> Though Zhane, if you're reading this, I want you to know we found you because of Ahuviya Harel.  Ahuviya is a white male pretending to be Hispanic and he threw you to us to try and take the heat off himself.
> 
> Just thought you should know that.



Really though, Zhane was destined to get her very own thread long before ADF came into her life.


----------



## yasscat (Jun 21, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> Really though, Zhane was destined to get her very own thread long before ADF came into her life.


Can confirm. 

Anyway, Agent ITV reporting for duty. I'll keep an eye out for any chimpouts worth capping and posting here.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 21, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> Anyway, Agent ITV reporting for duty. I'll keep an eye out for any chimpouts worth capping and posting here.



You are doing Christ's and God's work. Looking forward to a long and fruitful thread of meltdowns!


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> The fucking salt is wonderful.  I like how she "brought her other account down" though, you know, like it was her choice, and not the decision of Lord Zuckerburg.
> 
> Though Zhane, if you're reading this, I want you to know we found you because of Ahuviya Harel.  Ahuviya is a white male pretending to be Hispanic and he threw you to us to try and take the heat off himself.
> 
> Just thought you should know that.


Correction: White male pretending to be a Hispanic trans woman.

Then again, there's a 95% chance Zhane is a cis woman pretending to be nonbinary just so she can use the word "transmisogynoir" (a word which is about as valid as incel).


----------



## The Dude (Jun 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> The fucking salt is wonderful.  I like how she "brought her other account down" though, you know, like it was her choice, and not the decision of Lord Zuckerburg.
> 
> Though Zhane, if you're reading this, I want you to know we found you because of Ahuviya Harel.  Ahuviya is a white male pretending to be Hispanic and he threw you to us to try and take the heat off himself.
> 
> Just thought you should know that.



Of course, it failed seeing as how we're still following Phil, but he did give us one hilariously psychotic bitch to laugh at. I ain't even mad.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey Zhaney, the reason we think you're privileged is because almost all people who act like you do turn out to be spoiled assholes who don't have any real problems so they overcompensate buy bitching as much as humanely possible. That and if you've suffered real bigotry you generally don't want to put anyone else through that for any reason.

Also, not all of us are white.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 22, 2015)

She reminds me of a parody become reality of an already established parody that was once reality.


Spoiler


----------



## Lunete (Jun 22, 2015)

Took these screenshots earlier but was unable to post them due to a power outage. So here they are:


----------



## yasscat (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't...what.



Spoiler: big cap is big...and makes no sense


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-6-19_9-34-26-png.33056/




*Obama doesn't read your posts.* Stop trying to directly, or indirectly, chastise Obama through your posts. He does not care about what you have to say, and these posts are boring.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 22, 2015)

She's going to be so embarrassed when she turns 25 or so and looks back on this.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Smutley (Jun 22, 2015)

CatParty said:


> View attachment 33548



That's really weird, isn't Demi Lovato white?  I guess white people are okay so long as they're the right white.


----------



## yasscat (Jun 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> That's really weird, isn't Demi Lovato white?  I guess white people are okay so long as they're the right white.


I believe the preferred nomenclature is "yt." (Where the fuck is the eyeroll emote?)


----------



## Andy27 (Jun 22, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> I don't...what.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big cap is big...and makes no sense



Too late, Zhane. We are already #payingattention


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 22, 2015)

Andy27 said:


> Too late, Zhane. We are already #payingattention


We're always #payingattention, Zhane. 



Spoiler: Every breath you take, every move you make...


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe Zhane should make her posts [unshareable] if we're not allowed to see them.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jun 22, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> I don't...what.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big cap is big...and makes no sense



It's been a couple of years since I've been on Facebook, but doesn't someone have to approve a friend request before they can start sharing your posts? Or if the posts are public, you can share whatever you want?


----------



## yasscat (Jun 22, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> It's been a couple of years since I've been on Facebook, but doesn't someone have to approve a friend request before they can start sharing your posts? Or if the posts are public, you can share whatever you want?


Bit of both. It used to be that if someone friend requests you, they can see your posts until you deny/approve it. Not sure if it's the same way. Buuuut if the posts are set to global/public, then yes, they can be shared and viewed by anybody.


----------



## sugoi-chan (Jun 22, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> Bit of both. It used to be that if someone friend requests you, they can see your posts until you deny/approve it. Not sure if it's the same way. Buuuut if the posts are set to global/public, then yes, they can be shared and viewed by anybody.



So this exceptional individual is either: accepting Hooves' friend requests and complaining when her shit is shared...or is posting publically and complaining when her shit is shared. Gotcha.


----------



## yasscat (Jun 22, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> So this exceptional individual is either: accepting Hooves' friend requests and complaining when her shit is shared...or is posting publically and complaining when her shit is shared. Gotcha.


Yup. Probably the first one.


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 22, 2015)

sugoi-chan said:


> So this exceptional individual is either: accepting Hooves' friend requests and complaining when her shit is shared...or is posting publically and complaining when her shit is shared. Gotcha.


Even then, there's an option to control who can see individual posts, whether or not strangers can like/share/comment, and all kinds of other things. She's just too stupid and/or wants the attention.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 22, 2015)

I can let a lot of this slide, since Zhane is still a teenager, and right in the meaty part of that "I know everything" phase.  It's just unfortunate for her the topic she thinks she "knows everything " about is race relations, which her sheltered Facebook life has little practical experience with.


----------



## Trombonista (Jun 22, 2015)

"Denying a child answers when they ask questions is you (parents/older siblings/anyone) denying a child growth, understanding and knowledge. It's violence."

It sounds like she won't take "It's not my job to educate you!" for an answer.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm still astounded by the level of willful ignorance presented by Zhane.  The Christmas Present Incident appears to be different from the time her home was "raided" by cops.  Raids and busts appear to be a common trend in the area of town she is in, including one of the biggest meth busts in the states history.  Now, I'm not saying the raid on her place didn't happen, just that if it did, there was probably a reason even if it was "lol oops wrong house".  This event, however it occurred, probably helped shape her beliefs towards white people and the police.

Maybe I'm doing life wrong, but when my house was robbed by a black guy I didn't start hating black people.  When the cops told me they knew who he was and let slip which slum apartment complex he lived in, I didn't start hating poor people.  When I wasted $20 at a local dive buying the off-duty cops beers to try and get his apartment number, I didn't start hating cops.  

Also, so this isn't all about me:


----------



## CatParty (Jun 22, 2015)

Smutley said:


> I'm still astounded by the level of willful ignorance presented by Zhane.  The Christmas Present Incident appears to be different from the time her home was "raided" by cops.  Raids and busts appear to be a common trend in the area of town she is in, including one of the biggest meth busts in the states history.  Now, I'm not saying the raid on her place didn't happen, just that if it did, there was probably a reason even if it was "lol oops wrong house".  This event, however it occurred, probably helped shape her beliefs towards white people and the police.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing life wrong, but when my house was robbed by a black guy I didn't start hating black people.  When the cops told me they knew who he was and let slip which slum apartment complex he lived in, I didn't start hating poor people.  When I wasted $20 at a local dive buying the off-duty cops beers to try and get his apartment number, I didn't start hating cops.
> 
> ...




whoa whoa whoa whats the relationship with kylie


----------



## that1guy (Jun 22, 2015)

There's something about her punctuation that screams "lazy student" which would tie in with the answer entitlement thing.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 22, 2015)

CatParty said:


> whoa whoa whoa whats the relationship with kylie



As far as I can tell, there doesn't seem to be one besides both being loud, racist, and black.  It's an unfortunate coincidence that they have the same last name because none of her older siblings appear to be near Kylie's age.  However, her biological father seems very absentee so maybe he's a weird Canadian half brother?


----------



## Tookie (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks like she got paranoid and deleted her Twitter entirely. It's too bad, I was still able to read it because she was following like 6 of my alt accounts without realizing it.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.bctv.org/special_reports...cle_de9b3a18-ac34-11e2-8980-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 22, 2015)

trombonista said:


> "Denying a child answers when they ask questions is you (parents/older siblings/anyone) denying a child growth, understanding and knowledge. It's violence."
> 
> .



And yet, she claims to be "annoyed by questions".


----------



## The Dude (Jun 22, 2015)

So...who wants to ask Zhane out on a date? Y'know, for science and shit...


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 22, 2015)

The Dude said:


> So...who wants to ask Zhane out on a date? Y'know, for science and shit...


If that's her, she's going to be sorely disappointed.


> I am also working on moving to Canada for the simple fact that there are less people in invoke my disdain there.


My joke account has a 73% match rate, and I haven't even finished it.


----------



## TheEnforcer (Jun 22, 2015)

The Dude said:


> So...who wants to ask Zhane out on a date? Y'know, for science and shit...



I would love to. I'd have to disguise myself though to gain his trust, since I am white...
That good enough?


Spoiler


----------



## Smutley (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh thank god she went through and added a singular instance of AAVE to her post or we might have forgotten she was black



("y'all" is known as much a word of the poor white south as with poor black south and there is no evidence to show it is a "black" word)


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 22, 2015)

Now the last line sounds like it was written by Chris  I wonder if she knows that OPL is a cultural appropriator???


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 22, 2015)

She should come to the south. All the "cultural appropriation" would make her head explode.

I bet she doesn't even know what collards, cornbread, and chitlins are. Or the proper new year's meal.


----------



## Superior Watermelon (Jun 22, 2015)

Android raptor said:


> I bet she doesn't even know what collards, cornbread, and chitlins are.


They're tools of cultural appropriation and feminist transphobia you _ transphobic, misogynistic CIS pig._


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 22, 2015)

Ya'll isn't a black word. I live in the south, and it's pretty much an _everyone_ word.


----------



## yasscat (Jun 22, 2015)

Aufseherinnen said:


> Ya'll isn't a black word. I live in the south, and it's pretty much an _everyone_ word.


Hell, I don't live in the south, and lots of people use it here.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jun 22, 2015)

It's even used in Canada to make fun of Americans... If she did move here, I'm sure she'd get sick of hearing it.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 22, 2015)

Why does she think Canada would want her? Crybaby Americans seem to all have this weird delusion that Canada is eager to take them in. It's like immigrating to any other country. And if you're poor (like I'm assuming she is) and have no skills (Outside of whining on Facebook), it's not going to happen.


----------



## Android raptor (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't think she's poor. Poverty = legit hardships, and like I mentioned earlier she seems like she's had a relatively comfy life.

I'm white as shit and I've probably dealt with more shit tbh.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 22, 2015)

Isn't that her family in the article about getting Angel Tree and Toys for Tots christmas gifts? I had a job that made me baby sit the Angel Tree a few times, and that program is most defiantly for poor people.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jun 22, 2015)

It might interest her to know (not really) that her family, at first glance, appears to be a bunch of good and trustworthy people.  Granted, I don't know anything about them, but based on their photo, if I were to make a prejudicial judgement about them, it would be a _positive_ one.  The picture shown gives the image of a solid, functional American family.  

It just goes to show, prejudice doesn't have to always be a negative thing.  For example, if I only looked at this photo, I would never guess that the daughter in the picture happened to be a racist, sexist, hateful brat with an entitlement complex.  I obviously can't judge her by her appearance.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 23, 2015)

Wait, she wants to move to Canada? She has something in common with another certain lolcow......



Spoiler








Ugh I feel dirty for saving this picture on my hard drive


----------



## Picklechu (Jun 23, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Oh thank god she went through and added a singular instance of AAVE to her post or we might have forgotten she was black
> View attachment 33644
> ("y'all" is known as much a word of the poor white south as with poor black south and there is no evidence to show it is a "black" word)


Hell, it's not even a "poor" word in the South; it's pretty much universally used across all races/classes/etc. I also like how it's capitalized, presumably to ensure that people see it.


----------



## Tookie (Jun 23, 2015)

Aufseherinnen said:


> Isn't that her family in the article about getting Angel Tree and Toys for Tots christmas gifts? I had a job that made me baby sit the Angel Tree a few times, and that program is most defiantly for poor people.


According to that, she is one of eight children and there is a grandchild living with them. Even if the parents are making an upper-middle class income they would be stretched pretty god damned thin.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jun 23, 2015)

Y'all are looking way too deeply into the fact that she said the word y'all.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 23, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Y'all are looking way too deeply into the fact that she said the word y'all.



People don't say that in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 23, 2015)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> Y'all are looking way too deeply into the fact that she said the word y'all.


Autism y'all


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jun 23, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> People don't say that in Pennsylvania.



I heard "y'all" quite a bit when I lived in and worked in western PA. Not as much as "yinz", but hey, there is a reason locals call the state "Pennsyltucky".

Back on topic, Zhané is dumb and I would not activist with her.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 23, 2015)

Well lookie what I stumbled upon
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009557538755&fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009791889001&fref=ts

Is that... two new facebook accounts?  I wonder if these are real or not considering they use male pronouns


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jun 23, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Well lookie what I stumbled upon
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009557538755&fref=ts
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009791889001&fref=ts
> ...



How dare we read what it writes on a public forum and it wants us to see. 

Paying attention, bitch.


----------



## XH 502 (Jun 23, 2015)

Ja'mie said:


> How dare we read what it writes on a public forum and it wants us to see.
> 
> Paying attention, bitch.



Zhane only wants you to pay attention when it directly results in you kissing her ass.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 24, 2015)

Facebook predicts who you want to see based on who you've looked at previously, right?  Because my search bar is getting sadder by the day.


----------



## Baguette (Jun 24, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Facebook predicts who you want to see based on who you've looked at previously, right?  Because my search bar is getting sadder by the day.



If I just type the letter A, Hoovy is the first result that appears.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 24, 2015)

Smutley said:


> View attachment 33881
> 
> Facebook predicts who you want to see based on who you've looked at previously, right?  Because my search bar is getting sadder by the day.



And when you gaze into the Abyss...


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jun 24, 2015)

Smutley said:


> View attachment 33881
> 
> Facebook predicts who you want to see based on who you've looked at previously, right?  Because my search bar is getting sadder by the day.



Par for the course, I'd say:


----------



## assWipe (Jun 24, 2015)

My god, is there anyone here without ADF or Jordan on the top of their search list? I have both.


----------



## Baryon Jones (Jun 25, 2015)

The Dude said:


> And when you gaze into the Abyss...


... psychometric profiling algorithms gaze back.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 13, 2015)

So our dear friend Zhane has resumed her shitposting, as have her religiously pedantic asspatters:



 

But it's okay if a STRONG BLACK  TRANSWOMYN calls out everyone else's opinions, of course.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 13, 2015)

that's why zhane is gone public again........


Spoiler: LOL


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 13, 2015)

rotfl all that pompous talk and the bitch didn't even got her GED test. I have a friends who has a GED. He said it's basically an 8th grade reading comprehension test.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 13, 2015)

Aufseherinnen said:


> rotfl all that pompous talk and the bitch hdidn't even got her GED test. I have a friends who has a GED. He said it's basically an 8th grade reading comprehension test.



Thank you, I was thinking the exact same thing.

Obviously no disrespect towards anyone who has their GED or whatever, but you don't have educational qualifications, don't attempt to throw your weight around like you know shit.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 13, 2015)

"Clothing I can feel comfortable in" 

...as opposed to "having a shirt on your back" which if you're on your own, is your primary concern.

BTW, from what I understand, for the "down on their luck" crowd, clothing is one of the easiest needs to meet, since so many charities offer cheap/free donated clothing.  Food and shelter can be a bit more of a challenge, but clothing is usually yours for the asking.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 13, 2015)

"Jordan Applewhite".....Has Jordman gone full brony without telling us?


----------



## Positron (Jul 13, 2015)

What is she taking HRT for?  She is not trans.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jul 13, 2015)

Positron said:


> What is she taking HRT for?  She is not trans.



She/they/pompouskin wants to be part of another struggle.


----------



## Smutley (Jul 13, 2015)

She claims to be f2m genderfluid and perpetually oppressed. The reality is she's simple another fat uneducated minority looking for handouts.

Nothing but her own ego and laziness prevent her from working or educating herself.

edit: consider the following as reference.  Zhane and her friends are even worse at scamming money than Brianna Wu and Chloe Sagal.  That's an absolutely impressive level of ineptness.  Great job!


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 13, 2015)

I like to imagine Alby was mocking Zhane with a handout emoticon.


----------



## Chubby_Penguin (Jul 13, 2015)

So corporations that throw scraps of money at charities just to make themselves look better to the public are better "people" than actual people who go out and protest injustices with picket signs? Good to know.


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't pay money, so I'll pay attention.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2015)

Aufseherinnen said:


> rotfl all that pompous talk and the bitch didn't even got her GED test. I have a friends who has a GED. He said it's basically an 8th grade reading comprehension test.



You ableist shit!  Zhane is also a transretard!


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 13, 2015)

I will absolutely pay for a one way ticket to the African nation of their choice.


----------



## Lunete (Jul 13, 2015)

Smutley said:


> She claims to be f2m genderfluid and perpetually oppressed. The reality is she's simple another fat uneducated minority looking for handouts.
> 
> Nothing but her own ego and laziness prevent her from working or educating herself.
> 
> ...



I work my ass off for my money. I'm not giving you any.  You want to get paid so badly get a damn job. Nobody owes you shit you sniveling brat.
On a side note, why does every whiny child on the internet claim to be abused?


----------



## Twrx (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll chip in to whoever wants to start a fund to send his ass to whatever African, and or Muslim country he wants to go to.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 13, 2015)

I'll pitch in to developing a time machine so we can turn this turd into a white stain on his/her mom's couch


----------



## Cucky (Jul 13, 2015)

CatParty said:


> that's why zhane is gone public again........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOL
> ...



It's gonna take a lot more than 2500$ to get that fat ass on her feet again, i say two cranes and a six man team for at least 3 hours.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Jul 13, 2015)

If only there was an LGBT friendly version of the Nation of Islam for her to join.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jul 13, 2015)

People claim to be abused a lot because it's the easiest thing to make up and get sympathy. It's also hard to disprove, and our culture has tendency to not question people claiming childhood abuse. 
She's going to be waiting for reparations a long time. Also she doesn't even have a GED? Those aren't hard to get if you're reasonably intelligent.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jul 13, 2015)

CatParty said:


> that's why zhane is gone public again........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOL
> ...



Aww the poor independent Nubian princess needs white cis money. I have a tip for you hun, go get a job like a normal person.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 13, 2015)

Just popping in to say this...first she's mtf trans, then she's ftm trans, then she's nonbinary trans? Jesus tapdancing Christ, is this asshole fun to watch...


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 13, 2015)

Goddessoftheshire said:


> Aww the poor independent Nubian princess needs white cis money. I have a tip for you hun, go get a job like a normal person.


You do realize you are talking to Nubian royalty from the snowflake kingdom? Working if for cirsplebs


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 13, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Also she doesn't even have a GED? Those aren't hard to get *if you're reasonably intelligent*.



I think you answered your own question there.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 13, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> She's going to be waiting for reparations a long time. Also she doesn't even have a GED? Those aren't hard to get if you're reasonably intelligent.


Reasonably intelligent _and motivated to get the damn thing, _which means it'll never happen.

But in all seriousness, this baffles me. What opportunities do they think they could possibly have without even a GED? Truly, the mind boggles. (Sorry if I start to sound A-Loggy. Heat stroke makes me grumpy.)


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 13, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> What opportunities do they think they could possibly have without even a GED?



Hence: GoFundMe.


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 13, 2015)

Smutley said:


> She claims to be f2m genderfluid


...but you can't be FTM _and _genderfluid.

I was 95% sure Zhay-Zhay here was cis, but now I'm 100% sure she is.


----------



## Positron (Jul 13, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> You ableist shit!  Zhane is also a transretard!


She is obviously a cistard.


Lunete said:


> On a side note, why does every whiny child on the internet claim to be abused?


Allowing your retarded children free internet access is a form of child abuse.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 14, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> But in all seriousness, this baffles me. What opportunities do they think they could possibly have without even a GED? Truly, the mind boggles. (Sorry if I start to sound A-Loggy. Heat stroke makes me grumpy.)


Back in the old days she/it could have at least got a job on a farm or on a mill or something. But that would be slave labor for Zhane. And Zhane ain't nobodies slave.


----------



## TonySnark (Jul 14, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> People claim to be abused a lot because it's the easiest thing to make up and get sympathy. It's also hard to disprove, and our culture has tendency to not question people claiming childhood abuse.
> She's going to be waiting for reparations a long time. Also she doesn't even have a GED? Those aren't hard to get if you're reasonably intelligent.





I'm not trying to be that pity party asshole here, but my parents were pretty shitty and I have issues with depression and anxiety (you know the real can't move bulshit that people like Brookie here pretend to have). Do you know what I did? I sucked it up, got a job and saved until I could afford to get help (since I was born into that socioeconomic donut hole of being lower middle class and not poor enough for free help). I was a mess for a long while, but at least I can say I made something of myself (with the help of friends and a great partner, things this slug will never have). 

I also was able to get through high school and get a couple of degrees. Granted, it was on the 10 year plan but done nonetheless. Now I live a pretty good life outside of the occasional psychological or stress related hiccup. 

What I didn't do was become a crybaby pity sponge on the Internet. I am old now, but I can't believe this special snowflake shit is acceptable at all. 

I guess I can take heart in the fact that its SJW welfare fund is pretty low. That and she/he/it looks like Macy Grey minus talent and a few chromosomes. 

Sorry if this is A-logging but these SJW special snowflakes claiming hurt feels and mommy and daddy not hugging them enough as an excuse for doing nothing at all but play victim on social media really chaps my ass.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2015)

TonySnark said:


> Sorry if this is A-logging but these SJW special snowflakes claiming hurt feels and mommy and daddy not hugging them enough as an excuse for doing nothing at all but play victim on social media really chaps my ass.




don't worry. that's why they're lolcows and we mock them.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 14, 2015)

If you're under 18 they MAKE you go to classes where they TEACH YOU HOW TO TAKE THE TEST. It in't education, it's literally, 1+1=2/ 2+1 can't equal on one, so fill the first circle on your scan ron in.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 14, 2015)

Just a little nugget to add, because I just now remembered about it and thought you lovely folks would get a kick out of it: in a facebook group I was in that was adminned by Zhane and her merry band of psychos, they argued that goth subculture/aesthetic was *the very embodiment* of white supremacy, because *the paler you are, the better*. (Paraphrased from what they actually said; this was a couple of months ago so obviously I didn't get any caps.)

I'll just let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## AP 297 (Jul 14, 2015)

CatParty said:


> that's why zhane is gone public again........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOL
> ...





Smutley said:


> She claims to be f2m genderfluid and perpetually oppressed. The reality is she's simple another fat uneducated minority looking for handouts.
> 
> Nothing but her own ego and laziness prevent her from working or educating herself.
> 
> ...



Well it looks like you guys have done it again. I cannot find Zhané's go fund me account. I was going to archive it too. 

It seems that Zhané is likely reading our little thread here. For someone as angry and "oppressed" as Zhané is, she sure seems to now go into hiding when a random forum on the far side of the internet takes an interest. She wanted attention and to be notice - she got it. We are now very interested in her. Now she hides away because she got exactly what she wanted. How can she call this stalking. She wanted to be an E-celebrity. She got exactly what she wanted. Now she has the brass ring in her hands and she hides away wishing for it to all have never happened.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 14, 2015)

AWB-81 said:


> Well it looks like Zhané is likely reading our little thread here.


Oh, they've known about the thread for quite some time, trust me. The butthurt has been quite abundant. Apparently noting that they're an incredible asshole and discussing posts made on a public site is stalking and cyber bullying. lel


----------



## AP 297 (Jul 14, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> Oh, they've known about the thread for quite some time, trust me. The butthurt has been quite abundant. Apparently noting that they're an incredible asshole and discussing posts made on a public site is stalking and cyber bullying. lel



@CatParty just posted the gofundme page yesterday and Zhane removes it like that. I knew these guys were reading these pages to some degree, but Zhane must be checking this thing daily.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 14, 2015)

AWB-81 said:


> @CatParty just posted the gofundme page yesterday and Zhane removes it like that. I knew these guys were reading these pages to some degree, but Zhane must be checking this thing daily.


I wouldn't be the least bit shocked if that were the case. They are incredibly narcissistic.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2015)

AWB-81 said:


> Well it looks like you guys have done it again. I cannot find Zhané's go fund me account. I was going to archive it too.



https://archive.md/iz8o2


----------



## AP 297 (Jul 14, 2015)

CatParty said:


> https://archive.md/iz8o2



Thanks!

I used the archived link. It seems to go there. Why is the search feature on their site not linking to Zhane's page?

Anyway, Zhane is up to $330 USD. Great to be able to check in and see the progress.

Edit: I can be a doofus with this Xenforo features. I did not know that the images Catparty put up were actual links to Zhane's Gofundme


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2015)

"*I have been a victim of cyberstalking and have my accounts banned because I am a Black trans person who is very vocal about systemic oppression."
*
hi cwc/adf


----------



## Ruin (Jul 14, 2015)

It kills me that this con woman has almost three times  more money donated to them than Dobson's Patron.


----------



## Andy27 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm torn between feeling a bit giddy about a bunch of white middle-class, guilt-tripped hipster morons losing money and feeling kinda peeved about Zhane receiving that money.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 14, 2015)

AWB-81 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I used the archived link. It seems to go there. Why is the search feature on their site not linking to Zhane's page?
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 14, 2015)

Ruin said:


> It kills me that this con woman has almost three times  more money donated to them than Dobson's Patron.



Dobson is depressingly paid monthly, but most of his patrons pull funding before getting charged.


----------



## ChameleonBody (Jul 14, 2015)

Ruin said:


> It kills me that this con woman has almost three times  more money donated to them than Dobson's Patron.





Chan the Wizard said:


> Dobson is depressingly paid monthly, but most of his patrons pull funding before getting charged.



Also he is a white male pandering to a SJW crowd. No big shocker there.


----------



## Pickle Pirate (Jul 14, 2015)

> "*I have been a victim of cyberstalking and have my accounts banned because I am a Black trans person who is very vocal about systemic oppression."*


What an oddly long-winded way of saying 'I get banned from places because I'm a big fat rotten racist cunt'.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 14, 2015)

Nuked yet again or just me?


----------



## Positron (Jul 15, 2015)

intothevoid said:


> Just a little nugget to add, because I just now remembered about it and thought you lovely folks would get a kick out of it: in a facebook group I was in that was adminned by Zhane and her merry band of psychos, they argued that goth subculture/aesthetic was *the very embodiment* of white supremacy, because *the paler you are, the better*. (Paraphrased from what they actually said; this was a couple of months ago so obviously I didn't get any caps.)
> 
> I'll just let that sink in for a minute.



"It is not that I look like Moby Dick's melanic cousin; it is just that YOU are RACIST!!!"



Andy27 said:


> I'm torn between feeling a bit giddy about a bunch of white middle-class, guilt-tripped hipster morons losing money and feeling kinda peeved about Zhane receiving that money.


Why not donate to a nature-conservation organisation and save a genuine whale, instead of this abhorrent land-whale?


----------



## CatParty (Jul 16, 2015)

sooooo xmen offend her now?



Spoiler: lol


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jul 16, 2015)

Why do I get the feeling she doesn't actually read comics, she just saw this on a click bait site and got outraged.


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

CatParty said:


> sooooo xmen offend her now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol


.

After careful consideration and reflection on most of the available content and drama on these forums i feel qualified to say

"This is the largest amount of butt hurt about nothing from a butthurt know nothing I have seen in quite sometime".


Also fuck you Lindsey, little miss "i dont go into comic book stores because of the white mans gaze......which justifys my theft of comics via download sites".


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 16, 2015)

CatParty said:


> sooooo xmen offend her now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol



Yeah, so... X-men is fiction.  Meaning, it is whatever the writers say it is.  If they say she's not a goddess, but a mutant, that's what she is.  You don't get to tell a writer they were wrong in how they wrote their story.


----------



## Smutley (Jul 16, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> eah, so... X-men is fiction. Meaning, it is whatever the writers say it is. If they say she's not a goddess, but a mutant, that's what she is. You don't get to tell a writer they were wrong in how they wrote their story.



Tell that to everyone who got salty over Game of Thrones.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 16, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Tell that to everyone who got salty over Game of Thrones.


Trust me, I'd love to.  There's a stereotype that scifi geeks and comic book readers take this stuff too seriously, but in my experience, it's the people who _don't read enough_ that lose their shit over nothing.  I also blame "Reality TV", at least a little.


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Trust me, I'd love to.  There's a stereotype that scifi geeks and comic book readers take this stuff too seriously, but in my experience, it's the people who _don't read enough_ that lose their shit over nothing.  I also blame "Reality TV", at least a little.



Just a matter of time till all TV shows come with trigger warnings.........well i guess they sort of do already.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 16, 2015)

Can we send Zhane to Genosha? Let her be Magneto's problem


----------



## Flawmil (Jul 16, 2015)

fuck you Lindsey. I go into comic book shops all the time and my local one is super friendly. I also work at local cons and never do I have "white boys following me around" telling me I'm not a real nerd. fuck your attitude, you just want to steal shit.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 16, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Men#Reflecting_social_issues

if she knew anything about the comics, she'd know all this


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Can we send Zhane to Genosha? Let her be Magneto's problem




Something tells me Zhane would still feel oppressed in wakanda


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 16, 2015)

MMX said:


> Something tells me Zhane would still feel oppressed in wakanda


Panther spirit has no time for Zhane's bullshit


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 16, 2015)

"People kinda stare at me weird"

... of course, a *totally uncalled for reaction* to meeting a surly, ill-tempered racist faux-tranny.


----------



## Positron (Jul 16, 2015)

LOL How is "mutant" a colonial word?  The concept of genetics and mutation simply did not exist back in the Golden Age of Colonism.
"Modern World", "custom".  If she doesn't like the custom of the modern world,  she is free to roam around the hills for food, like a, you know, wild sow.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 16, 2015)

CatParty said:


> sooooo xmen offend her now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lol



I mean I was pretty offended by how they made Cyclops the shithead in "Avengers vs X-Men" AGAIN


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

Positron said:


> LOL How is "mutant" a colonial word?  The concept of genetics and mutation simply did not exist back in the Golden Age of Colonism.
> "Modern World", "custom".  If she doesn't like the custom of the modern world,  she is free to roam around the hills for food, like a, you know, wild sow.



I believe it was Ferdinand Meagellan who upon arriving in the West Indies did first utter

"shit bro look at all the Mutants"


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jul 16, 2015)

SJWs don't actually know what half of their favorite words mean (on account of the whole "not reading much" thing).  They just throw their catchphrases around because it's easier than having a real argument, or even discussion.  Zhane fits that mold perfectly.  If you actually asked her to describe what life outside the "Modern World" was like, or even just the US, she'd be at a total loss.


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

Aside from being a massive internet tough guy and cry baby does Zhane have any actual presence in the "real world" or like most other SJW types is her activism limited to sitting behind a keyboard.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 16, 2015)

MMX said:


> Aside from being a massive internet tough guy and cry baby does Zhane have any actual presence in the "real world" ?




lol no


----------



## MMX (Jul 16, 2015)

CatParty said:


> lol no



I expected so,  its come to something when CWC is the only cow who actually made a stand for "her" beliefs.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Jul 16, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Yeah, so... X-men is fiction.  Meaning, it is whatever the writers say it is.  If they say she's not a goddess, but a mutant, that's what she is.  You don't get to tell a writer they were wrong in how they wrote their story.



Just gonna point out, Franklin Richards (son of Mister Fantastic and the Invisible Woman of Fantastic Four) is a mutant capable of altering reality and creating universes. Pretty damn godlike. Marvel is the company that took Thor, an actual, literal Norse god, and made him an alien instead. They're both a "bit" more powerful than Ororo, where's the outrage that these white men aren't considered deities?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 16, 2015)

Look who's back.


----------



## Pickle Pirate (Jul 16, 2015)

Tay Bowens sounds like another person who needs a solid punch in the cock.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 17, 2015)

If you're able to access twitter and tumblr, you presumably have the entire Internet at your fingertips and you can learn about "social justice" and a whole bunch of other things too! From places that aren't insane, even, and from someone who doesn't expect you to accept and celebrate that they pretend to believe that they're fifty cartoon characters and God!


----------



## Andy27 (Jul 17, 2015)

"College is a luxury not an inherent right" but at the same time he talks about revolution of the lower classes like "hoodrats", "niggas" and sex workers and accuses people of not being "revolutionary".

You would think these people who demand that everything is given to them for free because muh oppression would also demand free tertiary education accessible to all... but I guess if education was free and available to anyone then they would have to sit their asses down and study and they would have no excuse for failing.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jul 17, 2015)

Andy27 said:


> but I guess if education was free and available to anyone then they would have to sit their asses down and study and they would have no excuse for failing.


Nah, they'd still complain that the classes or teachers were ableist or something. If I were to go to college or uni I would get my education for free, plus a living allowance... They just weren't born the right minority and they're jelly.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 17, 2015)

It is y'all or more incorrectly yall not yawl. Yawl is something else entirely. Educate yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jul 17, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> Nah, they'd still complain that the classes or teachers were ableist or something. If I were to go to college or uni I would get my education for free, plus a living allowance... They just weren't born the right minority and they're jelly.


Or in the wrong country to begin with. Zhane should be jelly of my free Swedish edumacation


----------



## CatParty (Jul 17, 2015)

sjw inception: oppressed by social justice......


----------



## Smutley (Jul 17, 2015)

Man what's this thing I just found? 

http://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Zhane_Brooks


----------



## yasscat (Jul 17, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Man what's this thing I just found?
> 
> http://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Zhane_Brooks


You're my favorite. 

Edited because I can't words.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm sad I missed the conversation about comics


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jul 18, 2015)

The Zhane facebook page with the black square as a profile  pic has been deleted again. She has this one still open though.




 that really hurts Zhane.


----------



## Smutley (Jul 18, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> The Zhane facebook page with the black square as a profile  pic has been deleted again. She has this one still open though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IGNORE ALL GOOGLE RESULTS!!!!


----------



## harvey dirdban (Jul 18, 2015)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Look who's back.


LOL trigger warning for "dummy" but not "nigga" 
pretty sure nobody's ever been lynched by a mob shouting "dummy", Zhane.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 18, 2015)

harvey dirdban said:


> LOL trigger warning for "dummy" but not "nigga"
> pretty sure nobody's ever been lynched by a mob shouting "dummy", Zhane.



Brooks is bucking for the opportunity to be the first, though!


----------



## Enjoy your spaghetti (Jul 19, 2015)

CatParty said:


> sjw inception: oppressed by social justice......
> 
> View attachment 37817



Where is the ableist slur? Dummy? Lazy?


----------



## drtoboggan (Jul 19, 2015)

It's amazing these shitfucks have friends.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 19, 2015)

drtoboggan said:


> It's amazing these shitfucks have friends.




They're all just miserable people and misery loves company


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jul 20, 2015)

Finally, a status update that isn't about herself.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 20, 2015)

F. Hausdorff said:


> Finally, a status update that isn't about herself.
> 
> View attachment 38354



that's nice


----------



## tomgirl4life (Jul 21, 2015)

CatParty said:


> that's nice



And uncharacteristically positive


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 29, 2015)

Knowing what we currently do, I believe it's safe to say, like Ahuviya, Zhane is up to her neck in illegality.


----------



## KingQueen (Jul 30, 2015)

tomgirl4life said:


> And uncharacteristically positive


Pretty sure it's sarcasm, whatever it's actually about.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 30, 2015)

Is Zhane still living with her mother?

My research indicates that most likely she is, or at least that she's never signed on for a landline or lease in her own name. While this isn't possible to confirm or deny this to a moral certainty just through google, if we can get confirmation of this her gofundme would be massively fraudulent. I'm just a poor ol' country boy who doesn't cotton to newfangled cityslicker laws and regulations but I do believe collecting charitable donations under false pretenses is a criminal offence.

Maybe a polite phone call to her mother ((610) 376-276 from a helpful Kiwi in the same general area would shed some light on this?


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 30, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Is Zhane still living with her mother?
> 
> My research indicates that most likely she is, or at least that she's never signed on for a landline or lease in her own name. While this isn't possible to confirm or deny this to a moral certainty just through google, if we can get confirmation of this her gofundme would be massively fraudulent. I'm just a poor ol' country boy who doesn't cotton to newfangled cityslicker laws and regulations but I do believe collecting charitable donations under false pretenses is a criminal offence.
> 
> Maybe a polite phone call to her mother ((610) 376-276 from a helpful Kiwi in the same general area would shed some light on this?



That's a very good point, Dynastia. I'm entirely sure that someone should contact her parental authorities and let them know that what she is doing constitutes fraud. Most states treat this very seriously when its caught and it can carry a punishment of up to three years in prison.


----------



## Positron (Jul 30, 2015)

Hope she finds a lot of similarly-oppressed soul sistas in jail.


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jul 30, 2015)

Positron said:


> Hope she finds a lot of similarly-oppressed soul sistas in jail.


She'd probably crap her pants (and do nothing) when faced with ladies with real axes to grind. Or have ground? They would be in jail, after all...


----------



## Ruin (Jul 30, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> She'd probably crap her pants (and do nothing) when faced with ladies with real axes to grind. Or have ground? They would be in jail, after all...



Most prison demographics are heavily skewed towards black and hispanic inmates. Isn't she really racist?


----------



## HickoryDickory (Jul 30, 2015)

Ruin said:


> Most prison demographics are heavily skewed towards black and hispanic inmates. Isn't she really racist?


Against white people? Yes. But it wouldn't surprise me if she was also self-hating, or hating others just for having a bigger (legitimate) oppression tally than herself.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 31, 2015)

HickoryDickory said:


> Against white people? Yes. But it wouldn't surprise me if she was also self-hating, or hating others just for having a bigger (legitimate) oppression tally than herself.


They would say shit like asians, hispanics/latinas/latinos shouldn't be considered POC because they have more internalized racism, etc., so...yeah.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Jul 31, 2015)

She has spoken to the Farms...

EDIT: Can't Farms good because I dont Farms much, edit to cut out non-functioning cis-opresssor hyperlinks.


----------



## yasscat (Jul 31, 2015)

Radgy Chadobah said:


> She has spoken to the Farms...


Can't view it D:


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Jul 31, 2015)

[GALLERY=media, 411]Screen Shot 2015-07-31 At 12.53.17 AM by Radgy Chadobah posted Jul 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM[/GALLERY]

EDIT: Did I do it right?  #payingattention
EDIT2: #kiwilivesmatter


----------



## yasscat (Jul 31, 2015)

Radgy Chadobah said:


> [GALLERY=media, 411]Screen Shot 2015-07-31 At 12.53.17 AM by Radgy Chadobah posted Jul 31, 2015 at 12:57 AM[/GALLERY]
> 
> EDIT: Did I do it right?  #payingattention


when I click the link in that post, I get this:

*Kiwi Farms - Error*
You do not have permission to view media within this album.

Maybe try uploading it to imgur or tinypic, then embedding it with the url?


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Jul 31, 2015)

http://imgur.com/pn7rcBP

Idk, try that.  This is why I lurk and lol at the cows, I'm not a farmer.  Basically, executive summary, Kiwi Farms folk aren't going to rustle her jimmes with our certain brand of "discuss all the horrible things done and said by horrible internet denizens such as Zhanë Brooks" and she doesn't live with her mom.  So what.  She's still a bigot.


----------



## XH 502 (Jul 31, 2015)

Radgy Chadobah said:


> Idk, try that.



Thank you.






I love how Zhane gives away info even though she says she's not going to give away info. Her mother deposits her checks (welfare, I assume) and she basically outright states she has some kind of relation to the number posted ("that kind woman's number").

Zhane, this is why people say "don't feed the trolls". The more you engage in some manner of dialogue the more intimate details about your life you're going to spill. I'd tell you to stop, but I know you won't. So lets see where this ride goes next.

edit: If she IS on welfare does that create some kind of conflict insofar as the crowd funding is concerned? Like, does the government get involved because it's an outside source of income?


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 31, 2015)

Interesting what caught her attention. I've got contact info for her entire family now so as soon as it's a decent hour in PA we'll be able to hit the phones and confirm for sure whether or not she's committing crowdfunding fraud. If so, I'll file a police report as any concerned taxpaying citizen is well within their rights to do if they uncover evidence of an ongoing criminal act. If not I'll man up and apologise for my suspicions. And then I'll go right back to poking around looking for something else.

Because Zhane, my dear, you should not have done what you did. You know what I'm talking about. You shouldn't have done it. I don't care that you're a hypocrite. I don't care that you're a racist. I don't care that you're a worthless leech on society. I don't care that you're a smug vindictive attention-whoring piece of shit who rallies personal armies to dox and harass people in the name of social justice. Honestly, I don't. I probably never would have read this thread or ever known who you were if you didn't do what you did. But now you've done it and there is no undoing it.

We are not going to lose interest in you now, Zhane. Ever.

We're #payingattention


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't see the problem. We're just helping you with oppression points. Don't you want to collect them all?


----------



## Positron (Jul 31, 2015)

Zhane, how do you know the number belongs to a woman?


----------



## Smutley (Jul 31, 2015)

This is *currently speculation *so without further evidence don't quote it as fact.  It appears to me that Zhane most likely lives rent free with one of her friends.  This is why she's afforded the ability to be on the internet 24/7 without a job or a high school education (two of the four things she's begging for with her gofundme page).  Unless she's getting SSDI for clinical retardation she has no source of income and no prospects towards employment.

The reasons I think she's most likely living with a friend is because:

her hard working blue collar parents got incredibly sick of her shit - so she left instead of getting her act together
the school district refused to kotow to her temper tantrums which lead to her leaving before finishing her senior year
no one will hire an uneducated racist prone to outbursts, even to fold clothes at JCPenney
She claims to be "abused" by everyone, though that is strongly implied to be because of the first two bullet points.


----------



## Jaimas (Jul 31, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Interesting what caught her attention. I've got contact info for her entire family now so as soon as it's a decent hour in PA we'll be able to hit the phones and confirm for sure whether or not she's committing crowdfunding fraud. If so, I'll file a police report as any concerned taxpaying citizen is well within their rights to do if they uncover evidence of an ongoing criminal act. If not I'll man up and apologise for my suspicions. And then I'll go right back to poking around looking for something else.
> 
> Because Zhane, my dear, you should not have done what you did. You know what I'm talking about. You shouldn't have done it. I don't care that you're a hypocrite. I don't care that you're a racist. I don't care that you're a worthless leech on society. I don't care that you're a smug vindictive attention-whoring piece of shit who rallies personal armies to dox and harass people in the name of social justice. Honestly, I don't. I probably never would have read this thread or ever known who you were if you didn't do what you did. But now you've done it and there is no undoing it.
> 
> ...



She brought this upon herself.



Smutley said:


> This is *currently speculation *so without further evidence don't quote it as fact.  It appears to me that Zhane most likely lives rent free with one of her friends.  This is why she's afforded the ability to be on the internet 24/7 without a job or a high school education (two of the four things she's begging for with her gofundme page).  Unless she's getting SSDI for clinical retardation she has no source of income and no prospects towards employment.
> 
> The reasons I think she's most likely living with a friend is because:
> 
> ...



We can probably narrow it down quite a bit by determining who amongst her brain-genius associates were responsible for the little incident Dynastia noticed. Simple logic, really.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> We can probably narrow it down quite a bit by determining who amongst her brain-genius associates were responsible for the little incident Dynastia noticed. Simple logic, really.



That'd be the wrong tree to bark up in my opinion. The ones responsible for the incident are Zhane herself and a transwoman named Cecelie Keyes of DeKalb, Illinois. I'm fairly certain Zhane hasn't left Reading and has very little in the way of non-internet friends, so if she's not living with her mother we should try Michael Richardson and Thomas Grey first. If she's not living with a family member, even if it's rent-free I'm not really comfortable with reporting her for fraud. It seems like more of a grey area for me and not outright fraudulent kickstarting. If that's the case I'll just content myself with making sure the IRS and DSS are informed of her crowdfunded income, but I'm sure that won't be a problem since Zhane fully plans on reporting it to the appropriate government branches.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> That'd be the wrong tree to bark up in my opinion. The ones responsible for the incident are Zhane herself and a transwoman named Cecelie Keyes of DeKalb, Illinois. I'm fairly certain Zhane hasn't left Reading and has very little in the way of non-internet friends, so if she's not living with her mother we should try Michael Richardson and Thomas Grey first. If she's not living with a family member, even if it's rent-free I'm not really comfortable with reporting her for fraud. It seems like more of a grey area for me and not outright fraudulent kickstarting. If that's the case I'll just content myself with making sure the IRS and DSS are informed of her crowdfunded income, but I'm sure that won't be a problem since Zhane fully plans on reporting it to the appropriate government branches.



I'd also add Adele Utatane to the list. She's the one who was actively calling for the deaths of everyone who used this forum, because _dat transphobia_. We've also got established contacts with both Zhane and Cecile, so, if anything, we have her and her associates dead to rights on this and can prove their involvement in therein. They've all been reported for their actions, though Tumblr being what it is they're unlikely to face any real blastback for spreading around peoples' contact information.

But that's just fine, we're perfectly happy going over the heads of Tumblr's administration.

They're currently in the midst of deleting sprees, but the site where they initially doxxed as many users they possibly could and their own culpability therein won't be going away any time soon; the Internet does not forget, and we now know of her attempt to maliciously out a certain user here to their stalker.

It's sort of funny, really: Zhane and friends have _personally guaranteed_ that not only will we go through their entire back catalogue going through every misdeed, but we will _relish_ doing so, and we will record every single act of harassment, threats, and worse _they have ever done_. Zhane will get the Vade treatment, as will _anyone who defends her actions_, of which Adele and Cecile are but two.

I already offered to help one of the other authors out once my current wiki project is complete.

And the biggest irony is that she and hers were sold out by one of their own. That's why we have the PDF file that Zhane tried to spread around to her buddies encouraging them to do as much damage as possible to members of the Farms. That's why we found out about their ongoing operations and attempts at damage control. She's never going to figure out who leaked it and why, and though she will doubtlessly blame whoever for the leak (assuming she ever figures out who it was, which she won't), she ultimately has only herself to blame for this course of action.

*Bonus: *Did you know that Adele already has a thread here? She's IDCP.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 1, 2015)

We should probably sift their histories for past victims and reach out to them. As we learned with Vade, the greatest weapon these socjus bullies have is the ability to make their victims feel completely isolated and alone. Giving past victims a place to safely vent and get support would not only mitigate the damage done, we could get some priceless intel out of it.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> We should probably sift their histories for past victims and reach out to them. As we learned with Vade, the greatest weapon these socjus bullies have is the ability to make their victims feel completely isolated and alone. Giving past victims a place to safely vent and get support would not only mitigate the damage done, we could get some priceless intel out of it.



Absolutely. It's how we got so much useful data, including most of Vade's associates and, of course, the sister of her deceased boyfriend, who had no idea of Vade's culpability _until the Farms chronicled Vade_.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 1, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> We should probably sift their histories for past victims and reach out to them. As we learned with Vade, the greatest weapon these socjus bullies have is the ability to make their victims feel completely isolated and alone. Giving past victims a place to safely vent and get support would not only mitigate the damage done, we could get some priceless intel out of it.



Well, we know that Zhane went to Reading Senior High School before either running away or getting expelled.  I'm sure there are plenty of students and teachers who have very fond memories of a fat screaming racist.  Maybe some of the people who were with her in the Disney Camp Rock program could tell us something.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Well, we know that Zhane went to Reading Senior High School before either running away or getting expelled.  I'm sure there are plenty of students and teachers who have very fond memories of a fat screaming racist.  Maybe some of the people who were with her in the Disney Camp Rock program could tell us something.



I hear school transcripts are relatively easy to get, and given that it's a public school, a matter of public record. 

Maybe we should look into contacting that region's Board of Ed for the information.


----------



## Have a Pepsi (Aug 1, 2015)

Maybe it's just the chemicals, but it's so rare to find someone with the same name as me, let alone another "Zhane" who happens to be, like, my mirror opposite. Different spelling, though, but, whatevs.

So, sorry if this has already been discussed, but maintenance is making my connection shaky and I can't read through every page - but do her "doxxings" actually pose any threat? Or does she just know how to find a person's photo and name and all that general sh!t?


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Have a Pepsi said:


> Maybe it's just the chemicals, but it's so rare to find someone with the same name as me, let alone another "Zhane" who happens to be, like, my mirror opposite. Different spelling, though, but, whatevs.
> 
> So, sorry if this has already been discussed, but maintenance is making my connection shaky and I can't read through every page - but do her "doxxings" actually pose any threat? Or does she just know how to find a person's photo and name and all that general sh!t?



Without listing names, she knowingly doxxed a user here who had an abusive, violent stalker with the intent hope of getting that stalker in contact with them again.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Without listing names, she knowingly doxxed a user here who had an abusive, violent stalker with the intent hope of getting that stalker in contact with them again.



Zhane is truly a pinnacle of humanity. Move over, Malala.

You know what? Don't stop, Zhane. Don't ever stop being you, because I actually want to see you crash and burn now.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 1, 2015)

And to think that all of this started because she chimped out at Phil. You could have had it all, Zhane. Instead, you just have autism.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 1, 2015)

@Smutley , @Dynastia , @Jaimas --- don't ever stop, guys. You're the best.



Jaimas said:


> Without listing names, she knowingly doxxed a user here who had an abusive, violent stalker with the intent hope of getting that stalker in contact with them again.


If that user is reading this, I hope they know that we got their back.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 1, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Well, we know that Zhane went to Reading Senior High School before either running away or getting expelled.  I'm sure there are plenty of students and teachers who have very fond memories of a fat screaming racist.  Maybe some of the people who were with her in the Disney Camp Rock program could tell us something.


Bitch couldn't even get a named role, she just got lumped in with the chorus. Sad.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 1, 2015)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Bitch couldn't even get a named role, she just got lumped in with the chorus. Sad.


Hey, that's not her fault. Pasty-ass honky crackas saw she was a STRONG BLACK WOMYN & had to keep her down. Or something.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 1, 2015)

Wait, Zhane knows IDCP?


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 1, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Wait, Zhane knows IDCP?


I laughed when someone first mentioned a "tranny singularity" in the Chloe Sagal thread. Little did I know. . .


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Wait, Zhane knows IDCP?



Yep! It's like the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon of assholes up in this lolcow.

Let's go over it, for posterity:

Zhane is the asshole who, with Cecile, started the doxx campaign. Links in my previous post. They spread it initially in a PDF file, which one of Zhane's associates (who for their protection, will remain anonymous) was nice enough to pitch to the farms out of disgust for what she was about to do. After initially trying to disseminate the doxx information on Twitter and failing at it, she instead brought the information to Tumblr and started up a mass-doxxing Tumblr, which I archived earlier, in the above. 

Users doxxed include: @Meowthkip, @Satan, @Oglooger, @malegoodra, @wheat pasta, @Ronald Raygun, and about a dozen others. When Zhane started pitching a bitch-fit about the Kiwi Farms, this immediately awoke several of the usual suspects, most notably SpringTrapp and IDCP. The former, having more common sense (amazingly enough) wisely decided to _fuck the hell right off_, but IDCP cheerfully threw her hat in the ring, routinely screaming about how she wanted every user of this forum _dead_, before immediately deleting it (indeed, before even I could archive them. Impressive), but her involvement on that Tumblr remains.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 1, 2015)

Some updated caps from her GFM:



Spoiler: dem caps

















Interestingly, she received a single $500 donation. Makes me wonder which one of her sycophants is that wealthy.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 1, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Wait, Zhane knows IDCP?



Does Zhane know IDCP has turned out not only to be a plain old cis female, but an outright racist as well?


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Yep! It's like the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon of assholes up in this lolcow.
> 
> Let's go over it, for posterity:
> 
> ...


wait I was doxed? why didn't anyone tell me or something?
at least no one has sent me pizzas or send death threats.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> wait I was doxed? why didn't anyone tell me or something?



Because we literally just dug into it in the last 24 hours, Oglooger. For more information, check the aforementioned archive link. 

There's also the initial PDF which one of Zhane's associates leaked to us that Zhane was planning to spread on Twitter.

The original Tumblr's been reported multiple times but given the fact that Tumblr has virtually no oversight, it's unlikely anything will be done about it even with it being mass-reported.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Because we literally just dug into it in the last 24 hours, Oglooger. For more information, check the aforementioned archive link.
> 
> There's also the initial PDF which one of Zhane's associates leaked to us that Zhane was planning to spread on Twitter.
> 
> The original Tumblr's been reported multiple times but given the fact that Tumblr has virtually no oversight, it's unlikely anything will be done about it even with it being mass-reported.


That PDF actually has been posted on twitter, and facebook. It's been reported on both sites, but no results so far.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Yep! It's like the Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon of assholes up in this lolcow.
> 
> Let's go over it, for posterity:
> 
> ...



So this is who doxxed me, eh?

Looks like I got some reading to do.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Because we literally just dug into it in the last 24 hours, Oglooger. For more information, check the aforementioned archive link.



Damn some of you guys are sexy


----------



## yasscat (Aug 1, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> So this is who doxxed me, eh?
> 
> Looks like I got some reading to do.


Buckle up. It's a wild ride.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> That PDF actually has been posted on twitter, and facebook. It's been reported on both sites, but no results so far.



I love that Brianna Wu can complain about someone not breaking the rules and in 20 minutes get someone banned, but complain about actual rules violations and nothing happens. For fuck's sake, Chans are more rigidly moderated than social networking. Looks like I was right to avoid it like the fucking plague.


----------



## Admiral Piett (Aug 1, 2015)

I realize I'm late to this whole thing, and haven't been #PayingAttention, so if I'm reading this correctly, Zhane managed to mobilize an army of irate tumblr users who have threads here and began to dox Kiwis? Please tell me if I missed something.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> I love that Brianna Wu can complain about someone not breaking the rules and in 20 minutes get someone banned, but complain about actual rules violations and nothing happens. For fuck's sake, Chans are more rigidly moderated than social networking. Looks like I was right to avoid it like the fucking plague.



And basically this is why the Internet is a steaming pile of shit. Thanks, social justice.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Because we literally just dug into it in the last 24 hours, Oglooger. For more information, check the aforementioned archive link.
> 
> There's also the initial PDF which one of Zhane's associates leaked to us that Zhane was planning to spread on Twitter.
> 
> The original Tumblr's been reported multiple times but given the fact that Tumblr has virtually no oversight, it's unlikely anything will be done about it even with it being mass-reported.


well thank god I wasn't really doxed.
I'm guessing they're using my picture because I'm appropriating Chinese culture or something.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> well thank god I wasn't really doxed.
> I'm guessing they're using my picture because I'm appropriating Chinese culture or something.



Clearly, though in your defense, you rock a sedge pretty well and I'll stab anyone who disagrees.


----------



## Gazelle_Bro (Aug 1, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> well thank god I wasn't really doxed.
> I'm guessing they're using my picture because I'm appropriating Chinese culture or something.


You are a beautiful man Og, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 1, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> Buckle up. It's a wild ride.



Looking over the OP right now. Getting Riley flashbacks.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> well thank god I wasn't really doxed.
> I'm guessing they're using my picture because I'm appropriating Chinese culture or something.



It was likely one of the few that they found, so far. They are trying to get images and anything they can find.

This seems to be pure desperation based malice. They want to strike us because they are pretty much a failure at everything else in life. Remember this place is villain of a lot of people.

From their current tact it looks as if they are taking a shot gun method approach. Find a broad amount of info and just throw it up to see what sticks or clogs. Low effort involved and maximum attempt at spread rather than surgically placed damage.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 1, 2015)

Starting to read on this lolcow.
How does someone drop out of highschool nowadays?
American schools are super easy to pass, especially since they have programs that help you bullshit your way out of highschool.


----------



## yasscat (Aug 1, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Starting to read on this lolcow.
> How does someone drop out of highschool nowadays?
> American schools are super easy to pass, especially since they have programs that help you bullshit your way out of highschool.


I had a friend who dropped out, but because she was in hospitals for the majority of her high school career.

Of course, that wasn't her fault, and once she got well, she got her GED, went to college, and is now in med school, so the comparisons ended at "dropped out of high school."


----------



## Sigyn (Aug 1, 2015)

Oglooger said:


> Starting to read on this lolcow.
> How does someone drop out of highschool nowadays?
> American schools are super easy to pass, especially since they have programs that help you bullshit your way out of highschool.





Blake Bumbleby said:


> I had a friend who dropped out, but because she was in hospitals for the majority of her high school career.
> 
> Of course, that wasn't her fault, and once she got well, she got her GED, went to college, and is now in med school, so the comparisons ended at "dropped out of high school."


Severe illness is basically the only acceptable reason nowadays. Whatever her reason is, it ends with "And I'm just lazy"


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 1, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> It was likely one of the few that they found, so far. They are trying to get images and anything they can find.
> 
> This seems to be pure desperation based malice. They want to strike us because they are pretty much a failure at everything else in life. Remember this place is villain of a lot of people.
> 
> From their current tact it looks as if they are taking a shot gun method approach. Find a broad amount of info and just throw it up to see what sticks or clogs. Low effort involved and maximum attempt at spread rather than surgically placed damage.



Not quite. There was an attempt to target users with ongoing psychiatric issues and/or personal problems. They posted a number of posts from the Deep Thoughts and similar boards. If you're wondering why, let me give my insight from the Vade debacle. Tune in some fitting music and I'll elaborate:






See, the mind of an echo-chamber occupant (especially one on Social Media like Tumblr/Twitter) is different than a forumer or the like. The former comes from a land where status is everything and all is measured. The latter comes from a land where they realize that everyone is an individual and each person has their own likes, dislikes, cares, etc. In the minds of a so-called SJW, the immediate thought when someone offends them somehow is to complain. If this is not sufficient, lead their allies to accost whoever. If _that_ isn't sufficient, keep doing it. Accuse them of racism, accuse them of sexism, _anything_ to force them on the defensive. If that fails, keep upping the ante. This is a social networking-exclusive tactic - it rarely, if ever, works outside of it.

So then we have a situation like this. In this situation, Zhane and company fight a target that isn't even on Social Media, so there's nothing they can harass, nothing they can threaten, and really, nothing they can intimidate. 

But their feels _demand_ digital blood. Sometimes, they fuck up and try what Vade did, marching into the hornet's nest and being woefully unprepared, but the bulk of the time, their only recourse is to try to force the battle onto their own turf - Social Media. In fact, every Tumblr Lolcow we've ever covered has done _exactly this_. 

Odds are good they'll lose, but if they can get the target to respond, it doesn't really matter, since they can milk the response for attention and that's the ultimate goal, since _all of them_ want more power and prestige in the oppression olympics.

This is attack strategems of the SJW 101. 

They try to choose targets that they _know_ they can try to pressure, intimidate, or overwhelm. They especially lock onto socially-isolated, vulnerable, or ill-informed people. When Vade went after her targets, second only to claims of ableism and transphobia were claims of being dangerous due to mental conditions. It's how they browbeat. They try to lock onto their target's problems, and from there, use that to needle their victims into capitulation. Hell - many of the SJWs keep _massive_ dossiers on _one another_, so if one has an outbreak of common sense, they can all join in a big _two minutes hate _against the offending individual.





Fig 1-1: Pac-Man Demonstrates proper swag-walk when dealing with SJWs

In conclusion, they wanted to do as much damage as possible, but they massively overstated what they had. Instead they essentially guaranteed that the Kiwi Farms' best and brightest will devote a considerable amount of manpower specifically to getting recompense.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 1, 2015)

Okay, so IDCP responded to Zhane's tumblr, but they don't really know each other.

Also, Zhane can't accuse us of harassment now that said tumblr exists.


----------



## Lunete (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Because we literally just dug into it in the last 24 hours, Oglooger. For more information, check the aforementioned archive link.
> 
> There's also the initial PDF which one of Zhane's associates leaked to us that Zhane was planning to spread on Twitter.
> 
> The original Tumblr's been reported multiple times but given the fact that Tumblr has virtually no oversight, it's unlikely anything will be done about it even with it being mass-reported.



She posted a picture of someone's kid and that really bothers me. For fucks Zhane, at least have the decency to keep children out of this.


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm on that list too (before I changed my username). All it is is someone taking pics from the Pics Thread and matching them to usernames. If that's all that happened to you, then you've little to actually worry about.

The only person they may have actually doxxed is Meowthkip, and that was from pages outside this site.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 1, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Okay, so IDCP responded to Zhane's tumblr, but they don't really know each other.
> 
> Also, Zhane can't accuse us of harassment now that said tumblr exists.



Of course she can. But remember that it's only okay when she does it. When it's the other way around she's literally being murdered by Kiwi Farmers.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 1, 2015)

God they haven't even bothered.

A simple google search and a pdf is nothing.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 1, 2015)

Arkangel said:


> I'm on that list too (before I changed my username). All it is is someone taking pics from the Pics Thread and matching them to usernames. If that's all that happened to you, then you've little to actually worry about.
> 
> The only person they may have actually doxxed is Meowthkip, and that was from pages outside this site.



They doxed meowth and another person as well. They were pretty indepth with each. A lot of the doxings to me seemed just nothing but junk shot shotgunning it, @Jaimas does have a point about the Deep thoughts and Coping threads. Those were designed to likely isolate people.

Perhaps it was a change in tactics at one point. Isolate at first when possible, then shift to photos for intimidation, now to deeper info gathering. 

Still most of the data gathered is newer content. Zhane seems to have made no effort to go back deeper.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 1, 2015)

Though honestly meowth's information was pretty easy to find, I did find a video a while back in January about her talking about Isabella from Animal Crossing and the information has been posted before.

I merely got curious on Meowth.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 1, 2015)

Amusing.
Coming to Fox this Fall: When Cows Attack.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 2, 2015)

Arkangel said:


> I'm on that list too (before I changed my username). All it is is someone taking pics from the Pics Thread and matching them to usernames. If that's all that happened to you, then you've little to actually worry about.



I think that's my favorite part about all this. Zhane simply can't be bothered to do shit. She even half-assed the doxxing attempts. Anyone with a small amount of posts/positive ratings can access those. It's not like they're this big dark secret. Hell, the two actual doxx she did manage to get ahold of I doubt Zhane retrieved on her own. Someone probably just handed them to her, especially in regards to @Meowthkip. It's not like that woman hasn't made Tumblr enemies before.



SunLightStreak said:


> They doxed meowth and another person as well. They were pretty indepth with each. A lot of the doxings to me seemed just nothing but junk shot shotgunning it, @Jaimas does have a point about the Deep thoughts and Coping threads. Those were designed to likely isolate people.
> 
> Perhaps it was a change in tactics at one point. Isolate at first when possible, then shift to photos for intimidation, now to deeper info gathering.
> 
> Still most of the data gathered is newer content. Zhane seems to have made no effort to go back deeper.



That's always been the danger of the Coping thread. We don't power level for a reason, and this is said reason. I know we've all made the mistake of revealing too much personal info on ourselves in the past, but still, if it's something that can be used against you, you probably should keep it off the Farms.


----------



## malegoodra (Aug 2, 2015)

Wait wait wait, I saw this person because of the (tenuous at best) connection to Slugfucker, and I didn't see anything remotely doxxing me? Am I missing something here?

Guess I've got some reading to do, yeesh.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 2, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> check the aforementioned archive link.


All I'm getting out of this list is there are a lot of cute Kiwis.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 2, 2015)

malegoodra said:


> Wait wait wait, I saw this person because of the (tenuous at best) connection to Slugfucker, and I didn't see anything remotely doxxing me? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Guess I've got some reading to do, yeesh.



Pretty much. Zhane isn't exactly competent.


----------



## malegoodra (Aug 2, 2015)

Just read through all this, still haven't seen where I've been supposedly 'doxxed'?

One thing I do know, though, this bitch is all kinds of crazy. Is she the one actually running this insane attempt at doxxing forum users on tumblr? Because if she is, here's what I wanna know: why the hell did she contact Slugfucker, the person who straight up called me a 'double nigger'?


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Though honestly meowth's information was pretty easy to find, I did find a video a while back in January about her talking about Isabella from Animal Crossing and the information has been posted before.
> 
> I merely got curious on Meowth.





IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> I think that's my favorite part about all this. Zhane simply can't be bothered to do shit. She even half-assed the doxxing attempts. Anyone with a small amount of posts/positive ratings can access those. It's not like they're this big dark secret. Hell, the two actual doxx she did manage to get ahold of I doubt Zhane retrieved on her own. Someone probably just handed them to her, especially in regards to @Meowthkip. It's not like that woman hasn't made Tumblr enemies before.



Yeah, I kind of ended up finding this place because a video that contain my powerword was posted here in the first place. Honestly, I've never made much of an attempt to hide it and I don't really give a fuck or have any shame. At this point it's really a part of my, er, "web brand," as the hip Tumblr kids put it.

Even then, I could have my name attached to way worse things, like being a fucking scam artist, for instance. Good thing I don't have a reputation for that sort of thing!


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm shocked they think dox would scare the people who freely posted it. 
Like first, it's freely available on the website. If trolls wanted it, they had it.
Secondly, it's only amusing if the person is a cow. Oh no, you doxxed someone who isn't going to get trolled.

An obscure tumblr blog has nothing on the Zhane Brooks footprint. 
Seeing how anybody who searched her could find what a massive racist, con artist she is.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 2, 2015)

She _does_ lurk this thread, right?




If so, enjoy your trypophobia, bitch.

*EDIT:* I tried to make it look not like shit but I'm tired


----------



## Cucky (Aug 2, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> For more information, check the aforementioned archive link.



Way too many grills and too few neckbeards. The farms confirmed for neurotypical, everyone is disappointed.


----------



## The Nameless One (Aug 2, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> Damn some of you guys are sexy


This just confirms that Kiwis are  the Internet ubermensch. Sloppy Tumblr trannies and high school  dropouts just be jealous.

Also, reading some of the doxxing stuff, I love how, when feeling threatened, Zhane doubles down on the stereotypical black talk to the point of being almost unintelligible. It's like, "LOOK HOW IGNORANT I AM, I AM A SASSY BLACK WOMAN WHO DON'T NEED NO SCHOOL TO FIGHT EVIL WHITE PEOPLE."


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> She _does_ lurk this thread, right?
> View attachment 40237
> If so, enjoy your trypophobia, bitch.
> 
> *EDIT:* I tried to make it look not like shit but I'm tired



Hey, Zhane, did you know trypophobia isn't fucking real?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 2, 2015)

Ok, Zhane just threw down the gauntlet. Matching usernames to pictures isn't too bad, but did she really doxx someone to their real world stalker? That's beyond the pale. She put someone's physical safety in jeopardy and that's inexcusable.

@Meowthkip I'm worried for you, but if you don't think it's a big deal, I'll hold off on sending the elite ninjas as bodyguards.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 2, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> @Meowthkip I'm worried for you, but if you don't think it's a big deal, I'll hold off on sending the elite ninjas as bodyguards.



These bitches ain't shit, they ain't gonna do nothin'.

They'll sit around and wait for somebody else to do something so they can take credit for it without having to face any consequences. If they do try something, they're only going to make things worse for them.

Also, I'm not the one with a stalker in the meatspace. I've only ever had cyberstalkers, so I'm not in danger.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 2, 2015)

I love how one of her goals is to get a job. Assuming she takes a break from screeching about how oppressed she is long enough to get her GED, she probably won't last a week at any shit entry-level job she manages to get because of her fucking superiority complex. When she inevitably gets fired, I'm sure she'll cry about racism.Then she'll go back to demanding people pay her because she's so goddamn special. She has a massive entitlement complex, and it's a short hop from there to a "the rules don't apply to me because I'm owed things" attitude. This attitude usually ends up resulting in criminal charges, because, despite what Tumblr tells you, the rules, do in fact apply to you. I am watching her with keen interest, because I love it when special snowflakes find out they're actually not that special.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 2, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> I love how one of her goals is to get a job. Assuming she takes a break from screeching about how oppressed she is long enough to get her GED, she probably won't last a week at any shit entry-level job she manages to get because of her fucking superiority complex. When she inevitably gets fired, I'm sure she'll cry about racism.Then she'll go back to demanding people pay her because she's so goddamn special. She has a massive entitlement complex, and it's a short hop from there to a "the rules don't apply to me because I'm owed things" attitude. This attitude usually ends up resulting in criminal charges, because, despite what Tumblr tells you, the rules, do in fact apply to you. I am watching her with keen interest, because I love it when special snowflakes find out they're actually not that special.



She doesn't have a high school diploma, the only possible job she could get would be in retail and that's a job that heavily depends on subservience. The second a white person comes in and asks for some smokes she'll blow up.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 2, 2015)

Ruin said:


> She doesn't have a high school diploma, the only possible job she could get would be in retail and that's a job that heavily depends on subservience. The second a white person comes in and asks for some smokes she'll blow up.



She could also do fast food. The instant a white person tells her their order, she'd be screaming about slavery.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 2, 2015)

Shit-level entry positions are also extremely quick to replace you when you've got a bunch of weird internet randos phoning in and wasting your bosses time telling them all about your 'problematic behaviour'. That's something SJ outrage mobs have used as a weapon countless times in the past. And after what Zhane did, I think flipping burgers is too comfortable a position for her.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 2, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> She could also do fast food. The instant a white person tells her their order, she'd be screaming about slavery.



"One Big Mac meal, that'll be $1.5 million for THE ENSLAVEMENT OF MY PEOPLE please"


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 2, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> "One Big Mac meal, that'll be $1.5 million for THE ENSLAVEMENT OF MY PEOPLE please"


Can you imagine her at a call center doing tech support? Someone has a question, and she bellows into the phone "IT'S NOT MY JOB TO EDUCATE YOU!!!"


----------



## FatNero (Aug 2, 2015)

Damn all they managed to do is dissuade me of the idea that most of you are fat asshole basement dwellers. Congrats Zhane your "doxxing" raised my esteem of the board.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 2, 2015)

FatNero said:


> Damn all they managed to do is dissuade me of the idea that most of you are fat asshole basement dwellers. Congrats Zhane your "doxxing" raised my esteem of the board.



Some of us even have jobs!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 2, 2015)

It doesn't really matter if she has a high school degree or a GED. She's going to mooch off her parents until she manages to get a tugboat, and will ride that for the rest of her life. That's what all these slacktavists do.


----------



## Positron (Aug 2, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Some of us even have jobs!


Capitalist scum.  I bet you own sweat shops that exploit pee-oh-cees too.


----------



## Zeorus (Aug 3, 2015)

Positron said:


> Capitalist scum.  I bet you own sweat shops that exploit pee-oh-cees too.


As a socialist, I resent that.  My sweatshops exploit individuals of all ethnicities.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 3, 2015)

Meowthkip said:


> These bitches ain't shit, they ain't gonna do nothin'.
> 
> They'll sit around and wait for somebody else to do something so they can take credit for it without having to face any consequences. If they do try something, they're only going to make things worse for them.
> 
> Also, I'm not the one with a stalker in the meatspace. I've only ever had cyberstalkers, so I'm not in danger.


Exactly. It's a lot of hot air and no intention to act. Even if that weren't the case, IRL confrontations like that _for any reason _are most dangerous for the aggressor, particularly if you're at the targets residence. Depending on the state you live in, a person showing up at your home and behaving aggressively affords you certain rights. 
It's in everyone's best interest to keep the internet wars on the internet.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 3, 2015)

Shit. Some kiwis are pretty hot.
I think Zhane is jelly. No one is gonna touch that stank ass.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 3, 2015)

Alright, I am going to start posting this since it has not been mentioned yet. 

One of Zhane's newest facebook posts addressing us.




 

A direct response. Here is the thing though...

A user named AllieCali tried to do that exact thing here on the farms back on July 17th in the Kylie Brooks thread. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shareable-kylie-brooks.10316/page-17#post-848807

AllieCali's IP came from Reading, PA. 

Isn't that a fascinating coincidence? The person who says she has no interest in doxing one of our users has a doppleganger who tries to do the exact same thing over 2 weeks ago. 

Also AllieCali tried to get us to post on Kylie Brook's facebook profile and actively troll him.  , huh?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 3, 2015)

cue @AllieCali signing on saying it isn't zhane 

it's okay tho we have lots in store for good ol zhane


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm _am_ convinced the tumblr isn't hers, though. Zhane just dropped the half-assed pdf doxing one user and "doxing" a half dozen others at random. And yeah, showed up here two weeks ago trying to convince us intothevoid was some kind of evil feminist we should all harass.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 3, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> I'm _am_ convinced the tumblr isn't hers, though. Zhane just dropped the half-assed pdf doxing one user and "doxing" a half dozen others at random. And yeah, showed up here two weeks ago trying to convince us intothevoid was some kind of evil feminist we should all harass.



Shades of Vade. You'd think they'd try to shake up their tactics or at least get less shit at them.


----------



## Dr. Tran (Aug 3, 2015)

Can anybody here work some Internet voodoo to match up the IP from the tumblr to Zhane's Facebook page? Idk if that's possible, I'm not exactly the best Internet detective around .


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 3, 2015)

Wait, Zhane lives in Pennsylvania? What is it with all the lolcows from there? Nick Bate, Len Shaner, Zhane, that's three I can think of off the top of my head. Is there something in the water up there that makes people into lolcows?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 3, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> Shades of Vade. You'd think they'd try to shake up their tactics or at least get less shit at them.



Not really. I believe Zhane when she says she's not a tumblrina. Of course, she has the same attitudes and culture as one, so she's arguably still a 'tumblrina' in the sense that we're all '4channers', but those kind of attitudes and cultures spread. I've never posted on 4chan, and I'm willing to believe Zhane's never had a tumblr, simply interacted in tumblrina-dominated environments enough to catch tumblritis. I wouldn't expect an intersectional feminist from facebook to have ever met a TF2-fandom otherkin from tumblr, or learn from her mistakes.

And that's fine. Zhane came here thinking we'd harrass people tumblr-style, trying to overwhelm them with a deluge of nasty anonymous messages on their social media. She still doesn't understand we harass in a whole different way, setting up an intricate gaslighting syndicate that systematically strips and isolates them from everyone but our designated handlers and gradually turns them from a functional member of society into a homeless non-passing tranny who wears bondage gear out in public. I think to date GK is the only one who ever managed to beat us, and that's only because we had no system in place at the time to cope with him faking his own death and we still can't get a fix on his location to continue the game. We've planned for that eventuality now, and I'm confident in saying that escape from us is no longer possible.

(I miss fucking with GK, we should deploy another PI to check for signs of life, it's been almost six months since the last sweep)


----------



## TremendousBoredom (Aug 3, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Wait, Zhane lives in Pennsylvania? What is it with all the lolcows from there? Nick Bate, Len Shaner, Zhane, that's three I can think of off the top of my head. Is there something in the water up there that makes people into lolcows?



Thankfully Zhane doesn't seem so far to have a desire to get sexual gratification from feces. Thank god for small favors, otherwise? I would fear for my state.


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Aug 3, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> View attachment 40426


"No matter how angry I am with a person I would never post photos of their children online?"
Yeah I doubt that Zhane, if not a Tumblr user, is very immersed in Tumblr culture.


----------



## Meowthkip (Aug 3, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> Wait, Zhane lives in Pennsylvania? What is it with all the lolcows from there? Nick Bate, Len Shaner, Zhane, that's three I can think of off the top of my head. Is there something in the water up there that makes people into lolcows?



It's something in the pretzels.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 3, 2015)

Zhane said:
			
		

> No matter how angry I am with a person I would never post photos of their children online?


I love how she isn't sure whether this is something she'd do.


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay now for some more fun! I thankfully got a lot of Zhane's Posts yesterday before she took it down.

Here Zhane is talking about us being mad by imagining what she would say and getting mad at what we come up with. Notice who comes into post.

ADF Asspat Superstar and Kiwi Informant Kinny Winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler










Here Zhane creates here own dialog with us and who appears again...

ADF Asspat Superstar and Kiwi Informant Kinny Winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Spoiler









Here Zhane denies being connected to the Kiwi Doxer despite having an evil doppelganger who lives in Reading PA and tried to do the exact activity 2 weeks ago in the Kylie Brooks Thread. Guess who pops up again guys? https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shareable-kylie-brooks.10316/page-17#post-848825

ADF Asspat Superstar and Kiwi Informant Kinny Winter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just like @Justice did in that exact same thread.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/shareable-kylie-brooks.10316/page-17#post-848787

, what a coincidence?


Spoiler









Here is the last post from Sunday. Here she feigns outrage at us for the Forever Kaitlyn thread. Here she is also saying what goes around comes around.



Spoiler









Also, @Justice just curious, but does this look familiar?


Spoiler: Arial Photo of a house on a street...









Edit: I also have a very special post coming about Cecelie Keys


----------



## yasscat (Aug 3, 2015)

they're VERY defensive over this. just sayin'


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 3, 2015)

Blake Bumbleby said:


> they're VERY defensive over this. just sayin'



Me thinks they doth protest too much.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Aug 3, 2015)

Chan the Wizard said:


> Shit. Some kiwis are pretty hot.
> I think Zhane is jelly. No one is gonna touch that stank ass.


She'd actually be pretty attractive if she, you know, didn't have such a repugnant personality.
Hell, she'd actually be my type. 


SunLightStreak said:


> Alright, I am going to start posting this since it has not been mentioned yet.
> 
> One of Zhane's newest facebook posts addressing us.
> 
> ...


Awww, she liked my art! Actually, for one fleeting moment, I actually felt bad. Until I remembered she


Dynastia said:


> showed up here two weeks ago trying to convince us intothevoid was some kind of evil feminist we should all harass.


so, yeah, fuck her. #JusticeForITV


Meowthkip said:


> It's something in the pretzels.


GODDAMMIT I'VE BEEN EATING THEM MY WHOLE LIFE FUCK


----------



## yasscat (Aug 3, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/screen-shot-2015-08-02-at-7-45-00-pm-clean-png.40510/ 
you sure about not knowing Cecelie's involvement, Zhane?


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Aug 3, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> View attachment 40500



"I thought Tumblr was a pokemon"

it is, but the only move it can use is Toxic


----------



## yasscat (Aug 3, 2015)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> #JusticeForITV


i like this hashtag


----------



## Sparklepants (Aug 3, 2015)

We're not the only site posting about Kailyn, and we're probably the nicest one doing so. Go fight with YTT, Zhane.


----------



## Smutley (Aug 3, 2015)

You ever seen those movies where an undercover cop goes too far undercover and they can't tell if what they are doing is for the police or for the bad guys and he can't remember what his life was like prior to getting a gang tattoo and breaking a junkie's eye socket?  

That's how I feel about Kinny Winter.  I think she's gone too far and needs to be pulled back because she's starting to reach Anna levels.


----------



## XH 502 (Aug 3, 2015)

Smutley said:


> You ever seen those movies where an undercover cop goes too far undercover and they can't tell if what they are doing is for the police or for the bad guys and he can't remember what his life was like prior to getting a gang tattoo and breaking a junkie's eye socket?
> 
> That's how I feel about Kinny Winter.  I think she's gone too far and needs to be pulled back because she's starting to reach Anna levels.



This isn't some Cop Dog-esque operation, Smutley. This is equal to _The Departed_. No one gets out alive.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Aug 3, 2015)

Smutley said:


> That's how I feel about Kinny Winter.  I think she's gone too far and needs to be pulled back because she's starting to reach Anna levels.



No, I think Kinny is just bored and retarded.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 3, 2015)

I love how Zhane's argument that we should harass ITV was _"She was dumb enough to get doxed"_. That wouldn't even fly on fucking baphomet, it's sure as fuck not gonna fly here. Really, how much thought did you put into that, Zhane? What could have possibly made you think we'd mindlessly turn on somebody just because you told us her irl name and assured us that she was bad? Are you so divorced from reality that you think we randomly pick these subjects of attention out of a phone book?


----------



## Yawning Asperchu (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm a couple pages late here but I'd just like to say that I'm honored to be doxed among such noble comrades.  You have my sword.

Also I gotta say that the little photo gallery they put together is pretty nice.  We look far less...psychotic than Zhane and her friends list.


----------



## Lunete (Aug 4, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference is that Kaitlyn posts dozens of selfies with her daughter a week to get attention while the photo of  Kiwi "jr" had fuck all to do with anything.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 4, 2015)

Real talk, started reading Zhane's past posts: is she actually retarded? I don't mean tumblrina dumb, but I think Chris has more intelligence than her. Consider this: Chris has a high school diploma and college degree, Zhane failed high school. You literally have to shit yourself and do nothing to fail at an American public school. It's a black hole of failure.


----------



## wheat pasta (Aug 4, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> (apparently I got doxxed??)


Whoa whoa whoa, what'd I miss? How'd that even happen?

EDIT: I panicked initially but I read your other post, Jaimas. I'm glad it was nothing serious but it kind of sucks that some people got their names revealed


----------



## AP 297 (Aug 4, 2015)

wheat pasta said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, what'd I miss? How'd that even happen?



https://kiwifarms.net/threads/zhane-brooks.10117/page-18#post-876698

We have had some visitors lately, some who decided to make a grab at our info and create both a PDF as well as a tumblr with the personal info on kiwi's. Both the Tumblr and the PDF may have been made by different people, but there is some overlap and although how much is still being debated.

2 people have been doxed though. Meowth and Intothevoid.


----------



## ahavayeshana (Aug 4, 2015)

Hmm...self-hating black woman? Sorry if this is late; I'm trying to digest 23 pages of information. She sort of reminds me of all those chicks in the fat acceptance moment who you know hate themselves.

Just an observation.

@bold She'd actually be pretty attractive if she, you know, didn't have such a repugnant personality.
Hell, she'd actually be my type. 

I thought she was actually quite pretty. I'm straight, but if she had a better personality, I'd totally be her pal.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Aug 5, 2015)

#payingattention


----------



## Smutley (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's a small update from everyone's favorite racist!













She's doing nothing more than begging.  Zhane Brooks is an absolute failure at life who couldn't even get her high school diploma because she wouldn't stop shrieking about oppression.  She is such a disaster she was publicly reprimanded for hateful and racist comments.

I think she looks like a black David the Gnome though.




You haven't fallen off my radar Zhane.  I hope you always remember that.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Sep 18, 2015)

#stillpayingattention


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Sep 18, 2015)

"So I'm accepting spoons." - If she gives us a mailing address I'll happily send these!


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 18, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Here's a small update from everyone's favorite racist!
> View attachment 49425
> 
> View attachment 49426
> ...



I won't give you a spoon Zhane, despite having a quite ample silverware collection. I have a plastic spork you can have.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 18, 2015)

I got spoons, but I'm not giving them to an ill-tempered teenager who hates me because of the color of my skin.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Sep 18, 2015)

Smutley said:


> She's doing nothing more than begging.  Zhane Brooks is an absolute failure at life who couldn't even get her high school diploma because she wouldn't stop shrieking about oppression.  She is such a disaster she was publicly reprimanded for hateful and racist comments.


So she left school because she couldn't stop being an insufferable twat, then not even two years later is struggling to get a GED.  That isn't oppression, that's living with the consequences of making really poor decisions.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 18, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> So she left school because she couldn't stop being an insufferable twat, then not even two years later is struggling to get a GED.  That isn't oppression, that's living with the consequences of making really poor decisions.



I wont rag on anyone for leaving school with nothing, or poor grades it's what you do afterwards that matters.
If you need a GED (I think thats the american term) and you work towards getting it after you leave because either your family life or medical problems made it untenable for you to get one that's fine.
If you don't get one because you have other plans and make them work without one more power to you, some of the finest businessmen in the world have left school with little or nothing. 

What I won't pitty you for is making absolutely no change towards your situation an pissing away any opportunity you have while being a insufferable pratt who want's everything handed to them on a plate because you have had some hardship in your families history, grow up accept the world owes you nothing, hitch up your big girl pants and make something of yourself.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Sep 18, 2015)

inb4 Zhane gets 10,000 spoons, realises all she needs is a knife.


----------



## Meowthkip (Sep 18, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> inb4 Zhane gets 10,000 spoons, realises all she needs is a knife.



Maybe we should send her a knife instead.

Or a set of knives. If only Chris was still selling those Cutco knives!


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 18, 2015)

GEDs are pathetically easy to get if you have an iota of sense. It's 100% reading comprehension.


----------



## XH 502 (Sep 18, 2015)

If Zhane wants spoons so bad she should just take a page out of Tommy Wiseau's book. Man's getting all the spoons he wants.



 

MAKE IT RAIN!


----------



## No Cavities (Sep 18, 2015)

Rabbit Bones said:


> GEDs are pathetically easy to get if you have an iota of sense. It's 100% reading comprehension.



I felt like it was the equivalent of maybe 6th or 7th grade schooling, with 8th grade math if we're being particularly generous. I'd definitely say that it's more difficult to actually graduate high school than to obtain a GED.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 18, 2015)

She needs to brush that chip off her shoulder, get her GED and get a job.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 18, 2015)

Other than skin color whats the difference between Zhane and some racist redneck dropout? Other than Zhane is less productive and begs more.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Sep 18, 2015)

Zhane has the largest sense of entitlement I've ever seen.


----------



## VLAD (Sep 18, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> She needs to brush that chip off her shoulder, get her GED and get a job.


But if she had an education, she'd be *PRIVILEGED.*


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 18, 2015)

VLAD said:


> But if she had an education, she'd be *PRIVILEGED.*



Education is the devil! er I mean privilege! The Bible! er I mean Tumblr told me so!


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going to sound really stupid, but are Zhane and Kylie related somehow, like, by blood?


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 18, 2015)

Xarpho said:


> I'm going to sound really stupid, but are Zhane and Kylie related somehow, like, by blood?



None that I'm aware of they're both just bigots that people enable to spew hate and be uneducated black hicks.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 18, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> Other than skin color whats the difference between Zhane and some racist redneck dropout? Other than Zhane is less productive and begs more.



As you said, nothing other than being black her whole stchk like kyle is being black.

You want to know the irony, I am from the historical home of the slave trade. As far back as I can find not a single person who belonged to the Dock workers collective, Union or other wise loaded or unloaded a slave ship, infact during the abolitionist movement Scouse dockers had a reputation for kicking slavers in the face, and if they found one stashed below decks (slave was never legally a acknowledged in England as a state of a person), he was made a full member of the guild an was accepted by the dockers (there is a reason we have the oldest Chinese, African and Muslim populations in the UK / Europe)  as people.

Dont get me wrong, a lot of what passed through this city was bad, but my god we fought an still fight for justice in this town.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Sep 18, 2015)

DrJonesHat said:


> She needs to brush that chip off her shoulder, get her GED and get a job.


Notice that she's already struggling to get the GeD less than two years after dropping out of school... Which says to me, that it didn't take long for the real world to kick her squarely in the ass, so much so that she came crawling back to the idea of finishing school.  This isn't some woman who waited tables and unloaded trucks for 15 years before deciding she needed her GeD to make something of herself... Zhane pussed out mere MONTHS after storming out of her "oppressive" school.

Also, as others have said, GEDs are easy to get, by design.  If she can't get one, despite having nothing else to worry about in life, I have to conclude she's kinda fuckin' dumb.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Sep 18, 2015)

ChurchOfGodBear said:


> Notice that she's already struggling to get the GeD less than two years after dropping out of school... Which says to me, that it didn't take long for the real world to kick her squarely in the ass, so much so that she came crawling back to the idea of finishing school.  This isn't some woman who waited tables and unloaded trucks for 15 years before deciding she needed her GeD to make something of herself... Zhane pussed out mere MONTHS after storming out of her "oppressive" school.
> 
> Also, as others have said, GEDs are easy to get, by design.  If she can't get one, despite having nothing else to worry about in life, I have to conclude she's kinda fuckin' dumb.



She's into socjust so the bar of expectation is already very low.


----------



## Android raptor (Sep 18, 2015)

Mild power leveling, but I got a GED and it is indeed quite easy. At least in my area there were also MANY free GED study groups in places like churches and tech schools, and this is in a pretty backwards-ass part of the country too. I can't see why she'd need money to study for it other than for transportation. 

Either she didn't even begin to look into this shit or is lying. I'm placing my bets on the latter.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Sep 21, 2015)

Smutley said:


> Here's a small update from everyone's favorite racist!
> I think she looks like a black David the Gnome though.
> View attachment 49428
> 
> You haven't fallen off my radar Zhane.  I hope you always remember that.



Aside from the Tumblr-esque haircut, she actually looks pretty cute here. Way better than her profile pic of Facebook, which is just hideous.

Same she's such an ugly person on the inside though.


----------



## ShouldajustLurked (Sep 21, 2015)

Of all the cows that came and went something about this chick just russles my jimies like no other. If this was a white male imagine the blowback hed get. What a racist piece of shit.


----------



## Piss! (May 20, 2021)

Man, I freaking hate when people are assholes online. Thanks for posting about this one, OP.


----------

